#ayatana 2009-11-09
<fagan> Its weird that such a vibrant mailing list has such a lack of activity on IRC
<fagan> Anyone want to talk about my parental control system? 
<DanRabbit> I do
<DanRabbit> let me hear it
<fagan> Cool
<fagan> I made a project for parental control for ubuntu
<fagan> It uses zeitgeist as an engine 
<fagan> DanRabbit: have you heard of zeitgeist?
<DanRabbit> yes sir
<fagan> Cool 
<fagan> Well that sends the activity down the dbus and I pick up on that 
<fagan> I compare the traffic from it against a blacklist that the user can imput in my blacklist editor 
<DanRabbit> hmm, does that mean that if we disable zeitgeist it also disables your controls?
<fagan> Yep
<fagan> It relys on zeitgeist 
<DanRabbit> ah bummer
<fagan> Well we can sort that out :)
<DanRabbit> good ;)
<fagan> DanRabbit: you can test an initial version of the blacklist editor in my ppa
<DanRabbit> I'd love to, but I don't have zeitgeist installed ;)
<fagan> Its not perfect and i have fixed a few bugs since I built it 
<ScottK> Also non-Gnome apps don't use zeitgeist.
<fagan> The engine and the blacklist editor are separate for the moment 
<fagan> ScottK: they can if they want 
<fagan> They just have to write data providers
<ScottK> fagan: Where want == someone writes patches.
<fagan> You can push the info to zeitgeist no need to patch the main zeitgeist engine 
 * ScottK suggests any plan that starts with "First we patch a significant fraction of the packages in the archive" isn't likely to get far.
<fagan> True but its a very small patch
<ScottK> This isn't a case where size matters.
<DanRabbit> fagan: it's a good concept, though :D
<fagan> Its not complicated though ScottK 
<fagan> just push the info along the dbus
<fagan> im sure seiflotfy would help anyone with problems 
<ScottK> Generally speaking the way this conversation would likely go for KDE packages is Kubuntu would want to see it upstream first and KDE would want to understand how Zeitgeist gets integrated into KDE and that does not have a short term answer, AFAIK.
<fagan> ScottK: zietgeist has all the data providers written for what I need for Gnome
<ScottK> I understand that.  My point was the non-Gnome stuff.
<ScottK> Plenty of Gnome users don't use exclusively Gnome apps.
<fagan> I understand your point 
<fagan> I actually was trying to get KDE data providers but there wasnt that much interest
<fagan> And like some of Gnome not many people understand what zeitgeist is 
<fagan> Some people got it confused with nepomuk
<DanRabbit> fagan: that's a good point as well. If the restricted user convinces non-tech-savy mom and dad to let them use Aurora instead of (insert gnome browser here) it's an easy work around ;)
<fagan> DanRabbit: I plan on getting plugins for all the main browsers 
<fagan> epiphany and firefox are good 
<fagan> the rest arent 
<DanRabbit> yea, but that's a lot of work and extra things here and there and a lot of loopholes to get around
 * DanRabbit likes Midori
<fagan> DanRabbit: Actually I can block totem at the moment :)
<DanRabbit> I think what we need is a system that works with anything and without patches
<DanRabbit> something very abstract
<fagan> Well DanRabbit mine works with minimal changes 
<fagan> Ive looked at a few others and they have a lot of dependences 
<fagan> Mine has zeitgeist (which isnt big) a small plugin for firefox and desktop couch (although I can change that)
<fagan> Like my blacklist editor is 81.2 KiB at the moment 
<fagan> (-dependences)
<DanRabbit> fagan: have you seen this: https://launchpad.net/webcontentcontrol ?
<fagan> zeitgeist is 49.5 KiB 
<fagan> DanRabbit: yep
<fagan> but that program is a lot larger than mine
<DanRabbit> yea, but it doesn't sound like it needs to patch anything.
<DanRabbit> most people have 250 GB HD anyways. I don't care how big it is really :p
<fagan> But ubuntu like to keep below 700mb
<fagan> so they can fit on a cd
<fagan> and zeitgeist is likely to be included in Gnome 3.0 anyway
<DanRabbit> IMHO, I think that will eventually change (the 700MB CD)
<fagan> they will have to for gnome 3.0 
<fagan> Gnome-Shell is fairly big
<DanRabbit> They still ship the windows software too don't they?
<DanRabbit> I think there's still things that can be removed ;)
<fagan> DanRabbit: True 
<fagan> a lot of stuff has to be deprecated 
<DanRabbit> ScottK: you know anything about apt-url?
<ScottK> For a small definitition of anything, yes.
<DanRabbit> hehe, someone said you would know about apt-url
<DanRabbit> we're trying to make it work in Midori browser
<ScottK> No.  Sorry. I wouldn't be much help there.
<DanRabbit> okay nvm, must be a different scottk :p
<fagan> DanRabbit: the main point id like to make about my software is 
<fagan> that its small under a mb for zeitgeist and the program itself 
<fagan> any other solution would have a few external dependences too 
<fagan> My one is like a little ghost in the backround 
<fagan> It doesnt even take much CPU
<fagan> The RAM depends on the size of the black/white list 
<ScottK> DanRabbit: It's not usual for people to assume I know more than I do.  People are generally pretty free with saying stuff they have no clue about.  I try to avoid that and so people sometimes make wrong assumptions.
<DanRabbit> :p
<DanRabbit> fagan: I wish you the best of luck ;) any screenshots of it in action?
<fagan> The changes to the applications are very small and for example the firefox extension we wrote it isnt hard
<fagan> ScottK DanRabbit ^ any ideas?
<fagan> I plan on making a timer for how long they can use firefox for 
<DanRabbit> Yea, time and content basically.
<DanRabbit> It'd be cool if you could make it timed specific to content as well
<DanRabbit> like, "you can only be on MySpace/Facebook for 1 hour"
<fagan> https://launchpad.net/zeitgeist-firefox-extension 
 * fagan loves the idea of apt-url (too bad its not fully utilized)
<DanRabbit> fagan: that can be turned off pretty easily though, right?
<fagan> DanRabbit: no screenshots of my version on the program, it cannt be turned off easy if they set the permissions correctly 
<fagan> there is a video on youtube of it :)
<fagan> DanRabbit: well I could time each site but id say it would be easier if it was 30 mins on the internet lets say
<fagan> DanRabbit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBwi-bSF4L0 this was made with the original creator 
<DanRabbit> I mean optionally of course ;)
<DanRabbit> because maybe my daughter has to write a paper on fungus, but I don't want her sucked into FaceSpace all night
<fagan> DanRabbit: at the moment I dont have the on or off switch implemented 
<fagan> hmmm I can make it block social sites after a certain length of time but it wont be implemented until version 0.5 ish
<fagan> 0.1-0.4 is making it stable and blocking sites
<DanRabbit> coolio
 * fagan knows the program can be used maliciously if someone blacklists the word "the" for instance 
<DanRabbit> lol
<fagan> I have to make sure no one can do that :)
<DanRabbit> maybe you should build in protections against blacklisting common words ;(
<DanRabbit> ;)
<fagan> It was one of the first things I thought of doing (a whitelist)
<DanRabbit> fagan: is the password dialog always-on-top or can it get lost?
<DanRabbit> I would suggest doing a gksudo kind of approach where it has absolute focus.
<DanRabbit> Also, I think the "Mommy said ... " thing is kind of weird and unprofessional...
<fagan> DanRabbit: that has all been changed 
<fagan> that was just the proof of concept 
<fagan> I wasnt maintainer then
#ayatana 2009-11-10
<mpt> tedg, around?
<tedg> mpt: Of course!
<tedg> I await your ping!
<mpt> good boy
<mpt> tedg, why is ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist/whatever a text file containing the pathname of a .desktop file, rather than an actual symlink to that .desktop file?
<tedg> mpt: Mosty because I figured we'd have to put more data in it at some point.
<mpt> ok, that makes sense
<tedg> mpt: Probably should have made a GKeyFile or something, but, eh?
<mpt> I don't know what that is, but this smells like a job for xattrs :-)
<mpt> doesn't really matter
<tedg> I think everything should be XML.  People love XML.  It's hip.
<tedg> Honestly though, after using the json-glib I'd probably consider using JSON for more things.  It's very flexible and pretty simple to write.
<mpt> tedg, so perhaps the per-app custom actions should be defined in that same file?
<mpt> probably they would map to command lines
<tedg> mpt: Yes.  Perhaps.  It also makes sense at some level to put it in the .desktop file.
<mpt> "New Message" = some-mail-client --compose
<mpt> durnit
#ayatana 2009-11-11
<pattm> --------------------------------------------
<pattm> ned:~$ Database last updated on 10-Nov-2009                                       21:33:02 EST. Domain servers in listed order: www.greatestate.com www.westonmas                                      s.net www.myefact.com www.efactusa.com 205.178.190.14 bash: Database: command no                                      t found
<pattm> whoops sorry
<pattm> accidental cutpaste
<pattm> i never get used to putty mouse buttons
#ayatana 2009-11-12
<dscassel> Has anybody made python bindings for libindicator?
<lamalex> python-indicate
<lamalex> dscassel: ^
<dscassel> cool, thanks.  I'll have a look.
#ayatana 2009-11-13
<natewiebe13> mac_v: question about the humanity theme, for stock_keyring.png, if I put a custom version (including the links) in Humanity-Dark, i will not use it, but will use the icon from Humanity instead.. is there a link i am missing maybe? ( i counted 6)
<natewiebe13> *it will not
<natewiebe13> DanRabbit: maybe you know?
<DanRabbit> natewiebe13: it should use it. Make sure you've checked the gnome icon theme as well. 
#ayatana 2009-11-14
<hyperair> hmm i wonder if it would be a good idea for notify-osd to show the current volume/brightness using both the bar that's currently used and using a numerical form as well..
#ayatana 2010-11-15
<klattimer> didrocks: I just added a disable gobject introspection patch
<klattimer> to the ibus branch i've got
<didrocks> klattimer: hey, we don't ship gobject introspection with the package?
<klattimer> didrocks: I want this pushed into maverick, so if building introspection is broken lets just disable it
<klattimer> I don't think anything actually uses it right now anyway
<klattimer> the patch could be improved, in that I set the configure args in rules rather than set the defaults properly
<klattimer> in the patch
<klattimer> but I'm going to fix that now
<didrocks> klattimer: the build is broken in natty, I didn't test on maverick when I saw it broken in natty
<klattimer> k
<klattimer> well, atm ibus is unusable on maverick
<didrocks> klattimer: but right, from what I see, we don't ship gobject-introspection
<didrocks> klattimer: so, sounds good :)
<klattimer> so that should be a priority
<didrocks> klattimer: I'm building it in a pbuilder, I just don't have a maverick box to confirm
<didrocks> klattimer: let me testbuild and upload that then
<didrocks> klattimer: did you try to build your branch btw? the 05_appindicator.patch doesn't apply
<didrocks> refreshing it is quite easy, but I prefer you to check on maverick first :)
<klattimer> kenvandine: I think the current ibus_1.3.7.orig.tar.gz in source repo is corrupted somewhere down the line
<klattimer> it says my indicator patch is already applied to it, partly
<klattimer> :/
<klattimer> didrocks: not sure if this will be causing any difficulties for you :/
<didrocks> kamstrup: I would prefer to have ken fixing that and that I just have to sponsor it. I don't really have the time to have a deep look there. We'll see with him once there
<didrocks> oupss klattimer ^^
<klattimer> k
<klattimer> kenvandine: about yet?
<seiflotfy> njpatel, kamstrup
<seiflotfy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532376/
<njpatel> seiflotfy, https://launchpad.net/~unity/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter= has the compiz you need, and it's about to get the updated bamf you need too
<seiflotfy> njpatel, i already installed the latest compiz
<seiflotfy> i installed bamf from source
<seiflotfy> i am removing my install from the ppa
<njpatel> alright, so itlooks like unity can't find the bamf you installed. Where did you install it to?
<njpatel> (which prefix)
<seiflotfy> heheh
<seiflotfy> got it
<seiflotfy> :)
<seiflotfy> njpatel, changed the prefix
<seiflotfy> do u mind if i edit the wiki
<njpatel> seiflotfy, please update it dude, with anything that was missing
<seiflotfy> ok
<seiflotfy> njpatel, first one has to make sure that the ppa stuff is uninstalled if one wants to work form source
<seiflotfy> :P
<seiflotfy> njpatel, brb got to logout
<seiflotfy> ok so unity installed and everyting
<seiflotfy> however cant run ccsm
<seiflotfy> njpatel,
<seiflotfy> i have
<njpatel> error or can't find it?
<seiflotfy> Compiz 0.9.2.1
<seiflotfy> installed
<njpatel> you probably need to install it
<seiflotfy> Traceback (most recent call last):
<seiflotfy>   File "/usr/bin/ccsm", line 126, in <module>
<seiflotfy>     context = compizconfig.Context(screens)
<seiflotfy>   File "compizconfig.pyx", line 1082, in compizconfig.Context.__cinit__ (src/compizconfig.c:9190)
<seiflotfy> TypeError: an integer is required
<njpatel> urgh
<njpatel> seiflotfy, try on #compiz
<didrocks> kenvandine: I think klattimer wanted to discuss some ibus issue with you ^
<didrocks> kenvandine: short summary, the patch doesn't apply for me
<didrocks> or use the packaged version?
<didrocks> seiflotfy: ^^
<didrocks> at least, you avoid those trobles
<didrocks> troubles*
<kenvandine> klattimer, ??
<klattimer> kenvandine: I've got all kinds of broken with these patches but I think i've sorted it out
<klattimer> and as a result have two patches
<klattimer> one to replace 03 and one for 05
<klattimer> which should both work properly
<kenvandine> klattimer, ok... i was having trouble with those patches too at uds
<klattimer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~karl-qdh/ubuntu/maverick/ibus/ibus-indicator/files/head:/debian/patches/
<klattimer> there they are
<klattimer> should work properly now
<kenvandine> ok, i'll grab in a few
<didrocks> kenvandine: did you try to build the previous ones?
<didrocks> as I get stuck when trying them :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: also, you need to collapse -0ubuntu4 and -0ubuntu5
<kenvandine> didrocks, for ibus?  i couldn't build them... seemed quilt was unhappy
<kenvandine> and i didn't have time to figure out why
<kenvandine> last i looked
<didrocks> kenvandine: why did the sponsor went on my plate then? :) I'm puzzled!
<didrocks> I was thinking I just need to sponsor your ack :)
<didrocks> hence my surprise
<kenvandine> oh... for ibus?
<didrocks> yeah :-)
<didrocks> no worry, if karl sorted that, it's fine
<kenvandine> sorry, no, i never got it properly built while at uds and the few fixes we had tried didn't actually seem to fix ibus for me
<kenvandine> klattimer, did you see my comment the other day about focus-in and focus-out events?
<klattimer> nope?
<klattimer> kenvandine: this is a new pair of patches which fixes all of those issues
<kenvandine> klattimer, great
<kenvandine> so i found something in debugging the indicator-me entry field, and the hint not getting cleared
<kenvandine> the entry gets the focus-in, focus-out and grab-focus events all at the same time
<kenvandine> so i was thinking perhaps whatever is causing that problem, was causing the problems you had around focus events
<klattimer> kenvandine: it's possible but what I've done works around it solidly
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> i am pretty puzzled by the indicator-me problem
<kenvandine> we need to clear the hint when i grabs
<kenvandine> and we need to add the hint back on focus-out if you haven't entered any text
<kenvandine> which we can't do... since we don't get focus-out when losing focus :)
<kenvandine> tedg, btw, ubuntu-geoip has been uploaded, in the new queue for natty now
<kenvandine> tedg, so you might want to merge the ~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu-geoip/ubuntu changes back now
<tedg> kenvandine, Sweet!
<tedg> ronoc, Is there a way that the indicator-sound-service could register for media keys so if I hit "play" on my keyboard and Rhythmbox wasn't running it could start it, and hit play?
<kenvandine> tedg, i can't seem to file the MIR bug until it gets out of NEW
<tedg> kenvandine, Hmm, seems like a bug in the process :)
<kenvandine> yeah... :)
<seb128> kenvandine, well file the bug and reassign later
<kenvandine> nah... i'll just wait
<ronoc> tedg, it could start the app and play no problem where do I register for the media key event though way down in the service
<tedg> ronoc, I think you ask gnome-settings-daemon for them.
<tedg> ronoc, I'm not sure if more than one person can get them.
<sense> You might want to edit the actions, rather than creating new actions for the Sound Menu.
<sense> i.e. Edit the Play/Pause action that is set to the PlayPause button by default to first try the Sound Indicator.
<sense> if that is how you can do it, of course. I'm not really familiar with the technology, just guessing how it probably works.
<ronoc> tedg, I think i might have a long outstanding bug about this
<tedg> Yeah.  I'm not sure it's a bug.  But, I notice that I tend to "hit play" when I want music to happen.  Then if it doesn't, I figure out of RB is running.
<sense> jcastro: You said there were upstreams interested in participating in the One Hundred Paper Cuts project. Which upstreams?
<jcastro> yikes, ambush!
<jcastro> sense: I can think of a few, why, you need some?
<sense> jcastro: I'm currently editing the wiki documentation of the One Hundred Paper Cuts project, specifically the requirement for valid paper cuts. We decided to not only accept paper cuts found in applications part of the default installation, but also paper cuts in featured applications and applications from participating uptreams.
<sense> jcastro: I would like to say which upstreams participate.
<jcastro> ok I am confused
<jcastro> "We decided to not only accept paper cuts found in applications part of the default installation, but also paper cuts in featured applications and applications from participating uptreams."
<jcastro> ok so
<jcastro> stuff by default and stuff in featured we WANT to participate
<jcastro> but stuff outside the scope not so much?
 * sense is taking a look at the Gobby notes of the session.
<sense> jcastro: I can't find much more than what you can find in the blueprint's whiteboard <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-design-n-papercuts>, but if I remember correctly we did talk about helping upstreams who want to participate.
<sense> jcastro: Although it might indeed be a bit too far out of the scope of the project, making things unclear.
<sense> vish: ^^
<jcastro> ok, I'll start on banshee then
<jcastro> that'd be a good target
<sense> jcastro: ?
<jcastro> yeah
<sense> I do think that it would be good to focus on Banshee, but now that it is very likely to be the next default media player it isn't just an upstream project anymore.
<jcastro> I believe that was a response to andreas from tbird asking if they can participate
<vish> jcastro: banshee is already in the default and is one of the milestone.. i thought the find interested upstreams was for the featured apps?
<jcastro> OH.
<jcastro> I see
<sense> vish: You've already created milestones?
<vish> sense: not yet, will announce soon
<sense> great
<sense> So no random upstreams who want to participate?
<sense> ok
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> ok I remember now
<sense> I agree with that.
<vish> well, if some upstream wants to, why not …
<jcastro> it was something like "Hi $upstream, we're featuring you for ubuntu 11.04, we'd like to work with you on papercuts ... "
<sense> That's what you said too at the UDS.
<sense> I must have missed that part.
<vish> yup..
<vish> but its easier to start with the featured apps, and just call for other upstreams interested.. rather than asking every upstream
<sense> I do think we need to make sure the scope of the One Hundred Paper Cuts project doesn't get too wide, otherwise it will lose cohesion.
<vish> yea..
<jcastro> ok just update the WI pls.
<sense> I'll don't mention 'upstreams who want to participate' in the requirements, just the default applications and featured ones, to make thigns clear.
<jcastro> vish: yeah
<jcastro> sense: well, let's start with one
<jcastro> getting things gnome for example
<jcastro> we know them already
<sense> Is that featured? Yes, then it is a valid paper cut.
<jcastro> so if we mess it up they won't hate us too much
<sense> I'm talking about requirements for paper cuts here, not possible upstreams to participate with.
<jcastro> it is
<sense> Contacting upstreams is step two.
<jcastro> oh
 * jcastro goes back to staring at the wall
<sense> vish, jcastro: I'm also going to emphasise that papercuts is all about "_applications and upstreams_", like we decided.
<jcastro> ok, poke me at 2
<sense> jcastro: How is your Flesh Wounds project coming along?
<sense> jcastro: Will poke you!
<jcastro> but on a semi-related note
<jcastro> if we can get a few in for banshee that would be <3
<sense> I think Vish already has a milestone ready for Banshee.
<sense> So that should be fine!
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> once the bugs start coming in they can flesh them out
<jcastro> I'm going with "bitesize" instead of fleshwound
<sense> Sounds nicer. :)
<jcastro> but not enough people can get compiz-ubuntu working yet to have a titanic flood of bugs
<sense> We had 400 flesh wounds reported for Unity!
<sense> argh
<sense> jcastro: I can't get it working either.
<jcastro> I suspect the maverick PPA and putting it in natty proper this week will fix that
<sense> lets hope so
<jcastro> omg?
<jcastro> link?
<sense> no
<sense> No 400 reported! I just want to test how that sounded. ;
<sense> )
<sense> It sounds a bit awkward.
<sense> Sorry for scaring you!
<vish> bratsche: hi, when with the gtk resize-grip land in Natty?  we were considering it as one of the milestones for the papercuts , to identify apps/windows which are missing the grip..
<vish> when will*
<bratsche> vish: I guess whenever it makes it into a gtk+ release and that release goes into Natty.  It's in upstream git.
<bratsche> It may be in a release, I'm not even sure.
<vish> hmm..
<vish> seb128 any idea^?
<vish> bratsche: if any window does not have the grip, what do you need? any debugging? or screenshot?
<bratsche> vish: Windows should all have grips.  Places that we may need to do some work are finding apps where the grip looks out of place, or is covering some content or an important widget.
<vish> ah ha!
<bratsche> vish: Those cases will probably have to be handled on a per-app basis.
<vish> bratsche: cool! so that would be a bug in the app, and the app needs fixing..
<bratsche> Yes.
<bratsche> vish: Feel free to file those bugs in Launchpad, but we should also make every effort to get those bugs and any patches we make upstream as quickly as we can.
<bratsche> imo
<vish> yup.. will be sent upstream as well..
<bratsche> vish: As discussed at UDS, I think gnome-terminal will be an exceptional case.  It was pointed out that some people like to disable the scrollbar entirely and may want to disable the resize grip entirely as well, so that may need to be extra UI in the profile options page.  But I think we should consult the upstream maintainer before investing that effort.
<vish> bratsche: yea, i dont think we would be patching on a distro basis, as this is grip is in upstream as well, the app maintainers would be than willing to fix the problems, imo..
<vish> bratsche: it think mpt was more concerned about the windows not having a grip
<bratsche> vish: Oh right.
<bratsche> vish: Well, I guess we need to decide whether to keep a backported patch for gtk2 apps.
<bratsche> I have done an initial backport to gtk2, but it's a little buggy and I wasn't expecting we would be using it in Natty so I never bothered fixing the bugs. :)
<bratsche> (it works fine, but the rendering is a little glitchy)
<vish> bratsche: hehe, i got assigned the task to oversee the update https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-dx-n-resizing-windows
<bratsche> Okay
<bratsche> vish: I guess it would be worth finding out how many apps will be linking against gtk2 or against gtk3.
<vish> bratsche: how do we do that?
<bratsche> I'm not sure. :)
<bratsche> seb128 might have some idea, but I dunno.
<vish> oh well, once the grip lands bugs flowing in will probably give us a good idea. :D
<bratsche> Yeah
<bratsche> vish: Are you using Natty already?
<fagan> bratsche: well ive been making any app since maverick on gtk3
<fagan> just crappy little stuff but id say other people are doing the same
<vish> bratsche: not in Natty yet...
<fagan> vish: there isnt any major issues so there is nothing stopping you
<vish> oh!
<fagan> Ive been on it for 2 weeks now
<sense> vish: Could you please update the description on <https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts> to comply with the new requirements as written down at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut>?
<vish> sense: can you leave some images in that wiki page?;p
<sense> vish: But the only one there was very large and not very helpful!
<sense> vish: I removed only one. :)
<sense> We shouldn't explain Launchpad in detail on that page.
<vish> sense: oh! then add some there! :D
<vish> yea..
<vish> sense: i think its more of the tiny font size in the wiki which makes it look like there are more crowded?!?
<sense> vish: The wiki makes the layout horrible. Not only does it not support italic, but it also screws up the lists.
<sense> vish: You don't even notice the lists have subitems!
 * vish not a fan of the new theme.. too many bugs.. :/
<vish> sense: i dont seem to have the powers to edit the lp main page.. poking iain should be good
<sense> The theme around the text isn't too bad. The theming of the text itself is horrible.
<sense> vish: Ok, if that will do it, that will make me happy too.
<vish> sense: yea, ping iain when he is around, he is quick with that, i usually ask him to update something on the lp page..
<sense> ok
<sense> will do so!
<dashua> Missing some dependencies on the wiki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/InstallationGuide
<dashua> Should I edit it?
<seiflotfy> DBO, u got a moment
<DBO> whats up
<seiflotfy> DBO, http://pastebin.com/nsVnUQQC
<seiflotfy> i ran the ./tools/build-compiz-glib script in unity
<DBO> something in compiz did not get the installed properly
<seiflotfy> -.-
<seiflotfy> i noticed
<DBO> Im not sure dude
<DBO> Im not big on install systems
<seiflotfy> since when i try to run compiz++ its scred up
<seiflotfy> brb
<seiflotfy> ok back
<seiflotfy> DBO, i will try again tomorrow
<seiflotfy> i am trying ot work on the unity-ppl
<seiflotfy> unity-places-people
<DBO> you know the views for that in unity-compiz have not changed
<DBO> erm
<DBO> have not been made
<DBO> the API has not changed however
<seiflotfy> DBO, oh
<seiflotfy> then how do i test my stuff
<seiflotfy> ?
<seiflotfy> lets say
<seiflotfy> i run the unity-places-sample
<seiflotfy> i cant see an icon being added anywhere on the dock
<DBO> unity mutter for now
<DBO> you wont see anything yet
<DBO> I am actually in the process of building those icons a place to live
<seiflotfy> DBO, ok cool
#ayatana 2010-11-16
<dbarth_> klattimer: ping? around?
<klattimer> here
<dbarth_> hi Karl
<klattimer> sup?
<dbarth_> i know you've just discussed with Neil but what's the plan with the im issues
<dbarth_> afaict, mutter can't be fixed easily, right
<klattimer> there's a potential problem with the displaying of the suggestions list and/or the language bar
<dbarth_> still, with the fix you made for the ibus indicator, that can at least help people using an im context, except for the search box, right?
<klattimer> yep
<klattimer> that should work perfectly
<dbarth_> klattimer: have you subtmitted that for review yet? is there something i need to do to have that go into the sru process?
<klattimer> I've poked didrocks and kenvandine about it seb also poked didrocks
<klattimer> my branch is chewed up a little bit
<didrocks> the patch doesn't apply when I tested it
<klattimer> but kenvandine should be able to take the two patches I have
<klattimer> I fixed it yesterday in my branch
<klattimer> I had to split two patches up
<klattimer> kenvandine was working slightly differently to me
<didrocks> ok, I'm wanting for something from kenvandine then
<klattimer> the patches 03 and 05 here are the ones which work for me
<klattimer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~karl-qdh/ubuntu/maverick/ibus/ibus-indicator/files/head:/debian/patches/
<klattimer> but obviously both need updating in the package
<dbarth_> klattimer: ok, i'll put that in an email to ken and you
<klattimer> cool
<klattimer> ken already knows
<dbarth_> klattimer: ok done, yes, it's just to let him know also that there is an oem tag on the bug as well
<klattimer> oh cool
<klattimer> I was thinking about making a package for the "flag" icons I did
<dbarth_> for the mutter version so it seems its toasted; try to get back to me (and njpatel now) on what you recommend to get that working on compiz
<klattimer> and have the package set the gconf key on/off on install/removal
<dbarth_> whereas the icons are in the same package atm?
<klattimer> compiz will be a deeper investigation
<dbarth_> i think that's better for an sru, since it doesn't change the pakcaging
<klattimer> well, the icons don't exist in any package right now
<dbarth_> however, for natty, that may be interesting; i don't know what packagers prefer
<dbarth_> yeah but i mean, preserve the dependency tree, without a new dep
<klattimer> well there'd be no new dep
<klattimer> just an optional package the way I was thinking
<klattimer> well, to release to my ppa for during the maverick cycle
<klattimer> we work out what to do next sometime this cycle
<kenvandine> klattimer, i should just be able to merge your packaging branch right?
<kenvandine> ok... trying to build after merging the branch fails to apply the patches...
 * kenvandine tries to just pick the patches out... something is hosed here
<didrocks> kenvandine: that's what I told yesterday :)
<kenvandine> i hit this at UDS too... but the patch at that time didn't seem to fix the bug for me anyway
 * kenvandine gets the package in shape again 
<kenvandine> klattimer, should i add the 07_disable_introspection.patch patch too?
<kenvandine> ok, just grabbing the patches and adding them to a pristine branch seems to work... now to test it :)
<kenvandine> klattimer, what is the deal with the 07_disable_introspection.patch, does that fix a bug?
<kenvandine> should that be going in as an SRU?
<kenvandine> klattimer, ping
<kenvandine> i have it working
<kenvandine> huge improvement over before... and the package is fixed
<kenvandine> but there is still a "quirk"
<kenvandine> if i have 2 input methods
<kenvandine> and i select one
<kenvandine> i can't switch to the other without hitting restart
<kenvandine> but... if i restart i can switch it
<kenvandine> and cpu load is fine
<kenvandine> so a HUGE improvement :)
<kenvandine> actually, i am only seeing that behavior in my VM
<kenvandine> i can change input methods fine on my laptop
<kenvandine> didrocks, seb128, dbarth_, klattimer: ibus uploaded, i'll talk to pitti about getting it approved
<didrocks> kenvandine: nice!
<kenvandine> there was a bunch of already applied patches in the bzr branch
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<klattimer> kenvandine: yeah, I found that in my clone branch too and tried to unpick them
<kenvandine> i didn't upload it with the introspection patch
<kenvandine> locally i couldn't build it without that patch... but in pbuilder it was fine
<kenvandine> klattimer, ^^
<klattimer> kenvandine: yeah a useful patch I found but non-essential in theory
<kenvandine> i wish i knew what caused that
<kenvandine> i can't build dbusmenu locally either
<kenvandine> but i can in pbuilder
<klattimer> gi has changed in the repos I think
<kenvandine> g-ir-scanner blows up
<kenvandine> well something is broken in one of my installed packages
<kenvandine> i just can't track it down
<kenvandine> a pristine chroot is fine though
#ayatana 2010-11-17
<dbarth_> klattimer: hi, hey man, the ibus indicator, it's an appindicator one you've done right?
<klattimer> dbarth_: yeah
<klattimer> dbarth_: please don't tell me that the patches have been unapplied during the build
<klattimer> that was happening to me repeatedly when trying to build the package
<klattimer> dbarth_: ?
<dbarth_> klattimer: don't think so, no
<dbarth_> klattimer: it was just to double check the nature of the indicator; mpt was not aware a new appindicator version of the ibus one was available
<klattimer> yeah, that's what I fixed
<klattimer> in theory
<klattimer> I haven't been able to build the package though
<klattimer> so many weird dpkg-buildpackage errors
<klattimer> but the python code was replaced in the system and tested
<klattimer> and the patch built from that
<klattimer> so everything *should* be working well
<dbarth_> cool
<dbarth_> mpt: ^^ see, almost good news ;)
<klattimer> dbarth_: I'm rebuilding the package now to test
<klattimer> from upstream tarball and all seems to be working OK
<klattimer> although GIR causes hell too
<dbarth_> klattimer: did you get news from kenvandine yesterday on the build?
<dbarth_> klattimer: seb128 was also asking
<klattimer> yeah
<klattimer> dbarth_: he left me a message in the channel and via email
<sladen> klattimer: greetings, dbarth_ has pointed me in your direction about language icons
<klattimer> sladen: hi
<klattimer> sladen: well, the first part isn't about language icons
<sladen> klattimer: although I suspect/fear that it's more a case of you teaching me first :)
<klattimer> it's about language bar/proposed input
<klattimer> can you install ibus from maverick proposed and configure it with a couple of input methods?
<sladen> klattimer: I can... could you give me some high-level context first
<klattimer> sladen: once you've got ibus up and running you should be able to select an input window and then start typing
<klattimer> you notice that a) the "language bar" appears with some icons on it in the bottom right
<klattimer> and b) with many input methods a "proposed input" window appears with some suggestions
<sladen> klattimer: right, after clicking 4 x pointless dialogues, I get a keyboard in the gnome-panel
<klattimer> heh
<sladen> klattimer: English ispell
<klattimer> sladen: english wont show up the proposed input
<klattimer> pinyin is probably the best
<klattimer> we need these two floating windows to have a "unity" look about them
<sladen> klattimer: anyone, keep talking, so that I have an idea of the end goal
<klattimer> so it matches the overall desktop
<sladen> klattimer: so this is an issue with the full-screen one-app-at-a-time setup in Unity, and needing to have siultaneous floating input method windows
<klattimer> sladen: well, it's not just about one app at a time
<klattimer> effectively just a new visual style for those floating windows
<sladen> klattimer: do I need to be running anything other than maverick-proposed/ibus-indicator ?
<klattimer> me and njpatel will work out what we're going to do about positioning them
<klattimer> I just want them to look prettier :)
<klattimer> sladen: nope, the maverick proposed ibus is the only thing you'll need
<klattimer> that should be released soon
<klattimer> but the current release in the repos is very broken
<klattimer> proposed actually works so you can see the windows I'm talking about
<sladen> klattimer: it appears I can't on _this_ machine, which is on 10.04
<klattimer> sladen: ah, you'll need 10.10
<klattimer> :)
<klattimer> update dude
<sladen> klattimer: that's the other machine, which is not the one I'm using just now
<klattimer> sladen: ok, cool
<sladen> klattimer: so moving on, there is $some proposed window layout idea
<klattimer> well I'm sure you know what to do when you're in front of it
<klattimer> sladen: exactly the same layout
<sladen> klattimer: which is what is trying to be demonstrated
<klattimer> just more in tune with the general UI design
<sladen> ...rather than a small floating box with a star in it?
<klattimer> at the moment it's just gtk background colour and doesn't sit very well on the unity desktop for someething which will be mostly a permanent floating window for many users
<klattimer> sladen: there'll be more icons than just the star once you're on maverick
<sladen> klattimer: nod
<klattimer> but still, yeah basically the existing look is pretty lame
<sladen> klattimer: so what are you thinking, more of a iPhone press-and-hold-a-key popup?
<sladen> klattimer: or something a kin to the semi-transparent notify-osd popups?
<sladen> klattimer: (sorry, I know looking in person would give me the answer)
<njpatel> klattimer, sladen (excuse the fact that I haven't every used ibus), does this popup window require/allow user input through the mouse?
<njpatel> every*
<njpatel> ever*
<njpatel> wow
<klattimer> sladen: more like notify osd style
<klattimer> njpatel: yeah, both of them I believe require mouse input
<klattimer> but maybe it's just the language bar
<njpatel> cool, then it'll probably take the quicklist style
<klattimer> the proposed input window is keyboard driven for the most part
<klattimer> but I think it still supports mouse
<klattimer> I should check
<njpatel> notify-osd style is meant to signal "you can't touch this" (with a picture of mc hammer in your head)
<klattimer> njpatel: I meant visual style
<njpatel> whereas there is a specific overlay style
<klattimer> the interaction as it stands is perfectly fine atm
<njpatel> klattimer, so do I
<njpatel> klattimer, we have a specific style for overlay windows that can accept input, is what I mean to say, sorry for the confusion. Notify-OSD styling is a overlay window that can't accept input
<klattimer> njpatel: well, either way, I don't want the interaction changed at all, just the visual appearance of it
<klattimer> so it's got a dark back ground, rounded corners and looks nice
<njpatel> yeah, no change to interaction
<njpatel> well, it'll have a dark background with dots and a bit of shine, rounded corner and will look lovely ;)
<klattimer> njpatel: that's exactly what I was thinking :)
<klattimer> just like the tooltips on the dock/launcher
<njpatel> klattimer, the cairo code that gives the correct still will be in the unity plugin, so hopefully just be able to use that
<njpatel> style*
<njpatel> bloody hell I can't type today
<klattimer> ah, excellent
<klattimer> except...
<klattimer> the windows will probably still need to be drawn with gtk
<klattimer> ...
<njpatel> sure, but just override the gtkwindows paint right?
<klattimer> I can port the cairo cuteness to gtk without worries though
<njpatel> yep
<klattimer> njpatel: yeah
<klattimer> sladen: the other thing is, we need all the existing m17n icons, and any other icons associated with the various ibus packages re-done to match the symbolic icons style
<sladen> klattimer: njpatel: so is there a brand/style/guideline already defined for "floating windows that accept input"), or is this the first time it's come up and therefore it's the issue?
<klattimer> sladen: I think this is pretty much the first time it's come up
<njpatel> sladen, the quicklist windows are the first that use the style, I'm 95% that other overlay windows that accept input should use the same style, but there's no harm in making sure with chaotic
<njpatel> sladen, to that end, the tooltips on the latest unity are styled like notify osd, as it was confusing because you can't actually click them until you right-click to get a quicklist
<dbarth_> tedg: ping? hi Ted
<dbarth_> checking your email about the orphan indicators
<dbarth_> it's a good point, so i'm switching datetime and session to klattimer, to reflect the uds planning
<dbarth_> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-dx-n-indicator-datetime
<klattimer> dbarth_: nice to know
<dbarth_> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-dx-n-indicator-session
<dbarth_> well, that's why i'm doing the switch here
<klattimer> dbarth_: :)
<dbarth_> klattimer: session is mostly bug fixes ataicr, while datetime is nicer piece with eds integration
<tedg> Good morning dbarth_
<dbarth_> tedg: good morning
<tedg> Uhm, so what is happening to keyboard then?
<dbarth_> keyboard is on hold
<dbarth_> i chatted about it a bit with mpt this morning
<klattimer> yeah we need a better idea from the users
<tedg> So then what are we doing for Natty?  The AppIndicator ones still?
<klattimer> tedg: yeah atm
<tedg> I thought they had a few bugs... do those need to be fixed?
<klattimer> ibus at least is working now
<klattimer> with gsd layout indicator I think we just need to work on the icon situation
<klattimer> not sure how to get flags into a theme package at the moment though
<klattimer> we'll need to figure that out, but it should be easy
<dbarth_> tedg: quickly, it's the result of the uds session; the designs (mpt's, klattimer's and even mccan) where not matching the expectations of the people we had in the room
<mpt> Fixing the title icons can be done regardless of the rest of the design, though
<dbarth_> we had people from different regions of the world, and the main use cases they helped us understand were, well different
<dbarth_> mpt yes, there are a couple of elements that can be fixed, and can be targetted for natty
<tedg> So are we going to mail mpt to China for a few weeks?  :)
<dbarth_> atm i see that more as a set of bug fixes, ie the workload is not at the same level as a merge/rewrite like was envisionned initially
<dbarth_> tedg: you're kidding, but I feel we learned a lot during this session; at least i did
<dbarth_> ;)
<dbarth_> so ok, those 2 indicators are on the map now
<tedg> Yeah, I'm just concerned that we don't have a plan to solve it eventually.  If it needs to be redesign, sure, makes sense.  But we need a plan to get the expertise so that it can be redesigned.
<dbarth_> tedg: the other thing i'm worried about is the appmenu-gtk / libappindicator code merge
<tedg> For the most part, assuming mpt is going home for Christmas, it's on his way ;)
<dbarth_> since bratsche won't be available much to do it; something i had also in mind for karl
<klattimer> dbarth_: its already on my list of things I've been asked to work on
<dbarth_> but it's a major chunk and something i'd prefer you guys to talk about a bit more before we commit to doing it
<dbarth_> klattimer: ah, that was already in the air
<dbarth_> oh yes, mt was already around when we made that list
<tedg> It honestly should be "cut-and-paste" coding-wise.  But then it's just test, test, test, test :)
<dbarth_> test is the keyword
<klattimer> tedg: that was what I was thinking too
<dbarth_> and we know from maverick that tesdt is not easy here
<klattimer> so I'll poke session bugs for the next few days, then move onto the merge after?
<dbarth_> klattimer: session bugs i think can wait a bit
<tedg> klattimer, It'd be good to start looking at datetime as well, that's a reasonably large development task.
<klattimer> k
<tedg> klattimer, Make sure that you're comfortable with the design.
<klattimer> so guys, which one first?
<dbarth_> you also have that im-context thing at the moment on your plate
<klattimer> dbarth_: true
<mpt> tedg! You're awake!
<dbarth_> so i'd suggest not taking too much at the same time
<dbarth_> well, maybe another small feature or list of bugs; and im-context (the bigger dev. task)
<tedg> klattimer, The one thing that I haven't figured out is how to make the backends "plugable" in that it'd be nice if we provided an easy way for Akanadi support.  It may just have to be an #ifdef thing :-/
<klattimer> dbarth_: getting the indicator code merged will let app developers fix their indicators
<dbarth_> once the im thing is under control, you can take another big one; that'd be my recommendation
<klattimer> as signalling click is a major issue for them
<tedg> klattimer, Yeah, that's not as much merging the GTK parsing code.
<mpt> tedg, there are a few blueprints assigned to you that aren't approved or accepted, and I don't know who is supposed to do those things.
<dbarth_> unless you get back on fire like the other day ;) in which case, i'll throw a couple more blueprints
<tedg> mpt, Well, the only ones I'm assigned are the dbusmenu ones and indicator-messages.
<njpatel> dbarth_, can we drop mutter im context? and concentrate on natty?
<klattimer> dbarth_: the other day was the end of a long drawn out fist fight with ibus, eventually he got tired and I managed to land a KO
<tedg> klattimer, But, yes, we need that and another couple appindicator features as well.  I'm trying to prioritize those as early as possible, but I dont' think most appindicator developers are using dev releases...
<dbarth_> njpatel: yeah, i think it's not a high prio; the only reason i was considering it was as a way to clear the ground and see what to do for natty
<klattimer> unless I face an opponent as well trained at messing my day up as ibus
<klattimer> it's mostly just getting it done
<dbarth_> klattimer: ;)
<njpatel> dbarth_, i think they will differ enough that we could get away with just working on natty (i.e. writing the module loaders or just using gtk-im, if possible)
<njpatel> klattimer, heh
<dbarth_> right, let's try to conclude tomorrow on that
<dbarth_> but i guess you're right
<mpt> tedg, you're also assigned to <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-dx-n-indicator-application> and <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-dx-n-indicator-datetime>.
<dbarth_> mpt: datetime, not anymore
<dbarth_> mpt: karl just got offered it
<tedg> mpt, yes, datetime will be klattimer.  I imagine application will end up a group effort.
<mpt> ok
<tedg> mpt, klattimer is doing the appmenu-gtk integration. for instance.
<tedg> mpt, And I believe that kamstrup is doing the GDBus port, etc.
<seb128> tedg, what application?
<klattimer> seb128: indicator-application blue print
<dbarth_> tedg: not sure for the gdbus port though
<seb128> ok
<mpt> still shows tedg as Drafter and Assignee
<tedg> mpt, We just decided like 20min ago -- give us some time :)
<dbarth_> mpt: oh really
<dbarth_> which one? datetime?
<dbarth_> application menu however is not updated, right
<mpt> dbarth_, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-dx-n-indicator-application
<tedg> kenvandine, Seems that I can't create a new Facebook account with the new Gwibber.  Gets to a page saying "SUCCESS" but doesn't do anything after that.
<kklimonda> tedg: could you take a look at bug 673302 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 673302 in appmenu-gtk (Ubuntu) "appmenu-gtk breaks dynamically created Emacs Gtk+ menus (affected: 6, heat: 40)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673302
<kenvandine> tedg, that is the facebook allocation problem
<kenvandine> tedg, i promise i will make that work better when that fails... soon
<kklimonda> tedg: can I for example disable appmenu integration for emacs?
<tedg> kenvandine, Ah, okay, even with the latest?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> tedg, until more people get the update in lucid and maverick
<tedg> kklimonda, Yeah, you just can do UBUNTU_MENU_PROXY= emacs
<kenvandine> :/
<tedg> kenvandine, Can I have your magic API key that works ;)
<kenvandine> their are versions in -proposed for lucid and maverick now that fixes it... :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> tedg, i would rather you suffer until you rename indicator-*
<kenvandine> my personal vengeance
<kenvandine> :-D
<tedg> This is the funny thing.  Half the people complain when you name things explanatory names -- the other half complain when you name things fun names.
<tedg> Hmm, Kaleo isn't in this channel.  You two should have a death match.
<kenvandine> i am fine with the names now... but i do still get confused sometimes
<kenvandine> it's just too many packages with similar names
<kenvandine> like i would prefer me-indicator, messages-indicator, etc
<kenvandine> still descriptive :)
<tedg> Shouldn't it be broadest category to more specific?  Eh?  Like com.ubuntu.indicator.messages ?
#ayatana 2010-11-18
<dbarth_> njpatel, klattimer: hi guys
<klattimer> morning dbarth_
 * dbarth wonders why he got an underscore... ;)
<dbarth> njpatel, klattimer: irc? skype? phone?
<klattimer> dbarth: we're about to skype
<klattimer> dbarth: can it just be me and neil, I want to get pretty technical
<dbarth> klattimer: hey, i like when it gets technical as well ;)
<klattimer> heh
<klattimer> well, I'm still lacking skype5 beta
<klattimer> but I'll try and dig it out
<klattimer> got tied up with other things last night
<dbarth> no worries, but let's start the 3 of us and i'll let you guys continue anyway
<klattimer> k
<klattimer> well, give me a mo to download the latest skype
 * klattimer thanks virgin for his upgrade to 50Mbit :D
<njpatel> dbarth, 3, does that mean I need to be on windows?
<njpatel> or does it work with skype linux?
<ivanka> godbyk: hi, are you there?
<ivanka> godbyk: I would love to catch up on the survey
<ivanka> JanC: was it you who was working on it with godbyk ^
<JanC> ivanka: JanC != JanCBorchardt ☺
<ivanka> JanC: :-) thanks
<seiflotfy_> hey guys
<seiflotfy_> unity ppa for maverick?
<klattimer> dbarth: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+bug/634035
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 634035 in Indicator Applet "Indicator-applet using 2.3GB of memory and 20% CPU (affected: 3, heat: 14)" [Undecided,New]
<klattimer> might be the same bug as I was talking about yesterday, see the last comment
<klattimer> dbarth: also, I'd like this one off my bug list as it's only for translators to pick up now; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/619816
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 619816 in Ubuntu Translations "Battery status line too long (affected: 2, heat: 46)" [Medium,Triaged]
<seiflotfy_> njpatel, is a unity ppa coming up for maverick soon
<seiflotfy_> ?
<njpatel> hopefully, we're working on int
<njpatel> it*
<smorar> Hey, am getting a build error when building unity 3.1.4 on maverick: QuicklistView.cpp:343: error: ‘UnGrabPointer’ was not declared in this scope
<smorar> ah, new version of nux required... sorry, don't mind me
<dbarth> smorar: right
<dbarth> smorar: it's just getting released
<dbarth> we're having similar build issues in the daily builds as well ;)
<smorar> dbarth: thanks, my build is sucessful
<seiflotfy> lamalex, or any1 with enough vala experience
<seiflotfy> mhr3,
<seiflotfy> http://pastebin.ca/1995708
<seiflotfy> -.-
<seiflotfy> i installed folks from source
<seiflotfy> with prefix == /usr
<mhr3> did you add it to configure?
<seiflotfy> yes i did
<kklimonda> seiflotfy: it looks like you are missing CFLAGS set somewhere in Makefile
<kklimonda> not much to do with vala
<kklimonda> vish: is there a papercut about inability of creating bookmarks from "root" of remote shares by pulling them to the Nautilus placesarea?
<vish> kklimonda: i dont think there is..
<kklimonda> vish: do you think it's an adequate report for marking it as a papercut ?
<kklimonda> or is it something that may be to complicated to implement?
<vish> kklimonda: well, not really sure of the bug but handling remote shares is not really an average user task
<kklimonda> ah, it's probably more complicated than that - I can't drop other partitions onto places either.
<kklimonda> vish: our definition of average users is getting very.. simple. :)
<vish> :)
<kklimonda> vish: I'd say that handling shares is more or less common task in home networks.
<kklimonda> (and Ubuntu and Linux sucks badly at doing that)
<vish> kklimonda: the whole remote desktop UI is a bad mess in itself.. :/ there are some changes planned in GNOME, hopefully they get implemented
<seiflotfy> any vala guys
<seiflotfy> http://pastebin.com/BrLhReFb
<seiflotfy> i am facing this issue
<seiflotfy> and its bugging me
<fagan> seiflotfy: ill have a look
<fagan> oh makefiles im terrible with them someone else help :)
<kklimonda> seiflotfy: it doesn't look like a vala problem :)
<kklimonda> seiflotfy: can you paste configure.ac and Makefile.am somewhere?
<fagan> seiflotfy: it cant find glib.h so you need to have the glib -dev libs installed id say
<fagan> seiflotfy: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<fagan> seiflotfy: does that work?
<seiflotfy> its installed
<fagan> hmmmm then I dont have a clue
<seiflotfy> kklimonda, its a problem with my installation of folks
<seiflotfy> i installed it
<seiflotfy> fomr source
<kklimonda> seiflotfy: it comes with .pc file, your configure should find it and set right -I flags for gcc
<seiflotfy> kklimonda, can u help me out with that
<seiflotfy> where do i set the gcc flaggs
<kklimonda> seiflotfy: sure. That depends on the build system you are using
<kklimonda> seiflotfy: do you use autotools or handcrafted Makefile?
<seiflotfy> i am working on the unity-place-sample
<kklimonda> let me clone it then
<kklimonda> it doesn't really mention libfolks, is there another branch?
<seiflotfy> kklimonda, yeah
<seiflotfy> wait
<seiflotfy> reverting it
<seiflotfy> :)
<seiflotfy> my branch
<seiflotfy> kklimonda,
<seiflotfy> iflotfy: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<seiflotfy> * spikeb (~spikeb@75-121-169-219.dyn.centurytel.net) has joined #ayatana
<seiflotfy> <fagan> seiflotfy: does that work?
<seiflotfy> * TheMuso (~luke@ubuntu/member/themuso) has joined #ayatana
<seiflotfy> <seiflotfy> its installed
<seiflotfy> <fagan> hmmmm then I dont have a clue
<seiflotfy> <seiflotfy> kklimonda, its a problem with my installation of folks
<seiflotfy> <seiflotfy> i installed it
<seiflotfy> <seiflotfy> fomr source
<seiflotfy> * lamalex has quit (Ping timeout: 276 seconds)
<seiflotfy> * rickspencer3_ (~rick@174-24-166-146.tukw.qwest.net) has joined #ayatana
<seiflotfy> * rickspencer3 has quit (Read error: No route to host)
<seiflotfy> * rickspencer3_ is now known as rickspencer3
<seiflotfy> <kklimonda> seiflotfy: it comes with .pc file, your configure should find it and set right -I flags for gcc
<seiflotfy> <seiflotfy> kklimonda, can u
<seiflotfy> woops
<seiflotfy> sorry
<kklimonda> ulala :)
<fagan> lol seiflotfy
<seiflotfy> p:~seif/+junk/error-unity-places
<seiflotfy> kklimonda, lp:~seif/+junk/error-unity-places
<rickspencer3> you rang?
<seiflotfy> rickspencer3, sorry
<seiflotfy> was trying to paste something
<spikeb> mispaste :)
<seiflotfy> yeah
<kklimonda> seiflotfy: can you paste result of make V=1 ?
<seiflotfy> http://pastebin.com/EajMHGuN
<seiflotfy> kklimonda, ^
<kklimonda> seiflotfy: and the content of config.log ?
<kklimonda> I can't build folks > 0.3.0 locally because it depends on gee < 0.7.0.. it's getting ridiculous ;)
<seiflotfy> http://pastebin.com/3TpCKi7r
<kklimonda> it looks like PLACE_DAEMON_CFLAGS isn't set
<seiflotfy> kklimonda, just add the telepathy dev ppa
<seiflotfy> kklimonda, where do i set that
<kklimonda> it should be set by the configure script
<kklimonda> and it is here.. hmm..
<kklimonda> but make doesn't see it
<seiflotfy> and its only when i add libfolks
<seiflotfy> i can continue development without it
<seiflotfy> but again i do need it sooner or later
<seiflotfy> kklimonda, ?
<kklimonda> seiflotfy: you could try removing the minimum version for folks from configure.ac
<seiflotfy> kklimonda, well configure works
<seiflotfy> its just make that does not
<kklimonda> seiflotfy: right, the problem is I can't reproduce it when I did that: http://pastebin.com/MnZfRpn6
<kklimonda> i.e. it builds ;)
<seiflotfy> ok
<seiflotfy> cool
<kklimonda> are you using maverick + some local build directories or natty?
<seiflotfy> nope
<seiflotfy> only maverick
<seiflotfy> :)
<kklimonda> really weird but then some autotools related things are weird
<seiflotfy> fagan, u up
<seiflotfy> ?
<seiflotfy> or any1 vala related
<fagan> barely
<fagan> :)
<spikeb> (random question time) any recommendations for reading material on usability?
<fagan> whats up seiflotfy ?
<fagan> spikeb: you would have to ask during the day
<fagan> the design team are based in london and its 12 AM here
<spikeb> fagan, ok!
<fagan> :)
<spikeb> i suppose i could just send it to the mailing list, too.
#ayatana 2010-11-19
<fagan> spikeb: id help but im not really a usability guy, I did compile a good list of books in general for myself recently but none on usability
<spikeb> ahh ok
<spikeb> fagan, well thanks anyways
<seiflotfy> guys
<seiflotfy> http://seilo.geekyogre.com/2010/11/unity-place-people/
<seiflotfy> got those interested
<didrocks> good morning
<bratsche> Good night!
<dbarth> good morning
<dbarth> bratsche: and good night, then ;)
<bratsche> :)
<bratsche> dbarth: hey, how's it going?
<dbarth> pretty good
<dbarth> cold and rainy here though
<bratsche> I'm getting a new bike tomorrow!
<bratsche> Pretty excited about that. :)
<kamstrup> kvalo: yeah, as a singleton, that makes sense
<dbarth> yeah, i see that
<dbarth> sport version or more for trekking?
<bratsche> It's for roads
<bratsche> There's a nice lake here with a paved lane all the way around it, and it's an awesome place to go biking.
<bratsche> I think it's about 12 miles around.
<dbarth> bratsche: a bike and good lenses: can't wait to see the results ;) good night dude, you should go dream about the bike now ;)
<didrocks> good night bratsche!
<dbarth> didrocks: salut, how is it going this morning?
<didrocks> dbarth: well, some nux and symbols file (C++ is hell :)). I'll finish triaging emails and then, get back to that
<didrocks> dbarth: apparently, the symbols exported in the buildd aren't the same than locally, so when I ask to compare symbols at the end, it's not happy…
<didrocks> I think that qt and libs have some work for that, will have a look
<MacSlow> greetings all the internetz :)
<didrocks> hey MacSlow!
<didrocks> MacSlow: our bug about "tooltip not showing" was marked as fixed with latest release, I had to revert the status
<MacSlow> didrocks, yeah it was fixed as it was broken before :)
<didrocks> MacSlow: hum? not sure to understand :) it's still broken there!
<MacSlow> didrocks, it is? Oh.
<MacSlow> didrocks, I'll look into it again today
<didrocks> MacSlow: yeah, I've gladly no tooltip (nor quicklist then) yet
<didrocks> MacSlow: thanks :)
<didrocks> MacSlow: just the arrow, no content
<MacSlow> didrocks, pulled trunk of nux and unity yesterday and had no issues with the tooltips... that's why I'm suprised
<MacSlow> didrocks, you're talking about the released version or trunk?
<didrocks> MacSlow: released version
<MacSlow> ah ok
<didrocks> dbarth: btw, not sure if you read OMGUbuntu comments, but almost everyone is positive about the decision of no backport on maverick
<MacSlow> hey murrayc !
<didrocks> morning gord :)
<didrocks> gord: MacSlow: I'm sure you are experts at C++ vs exported symbols, aren't you? :)
<MacSlow> didrocks, "C++ vs. exported symbols" ? :)
<MacSlow> didrocks,  what do you mean by that?
<didrocks> MacSlow: well, building nux locally, I get a exported symbol list from the libs (stored in the .symbols file)
<didrocks> MacSlow: when building in buildd, the list is different!
<didrocks> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/59289250/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.nux_0.9.4-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> for instance
<MacSlow> didrocks, no clue why that happens
<gord> nux has crazy symbols problems, its insane
<didrocks> seems to be different from arch to arch
<gord> yeah i have no idea how to fix that, maybe wait for ted? something tells me he might of come across this before in inkscape
<didrocks> gord: yeah, shipping a shlib meanwhile
<murrayc> MacSlow: hi
<njpatel> dbarth, so I think we can make the dailies work with what we have
<njpatel> will ping you in a bit after i've played with hudson a little
<dbarth> ok
<njpatel> didrocks, is nux failing in ppas too, or just in archive?
<dbarth> njpatel: the nux dailies should be ok already
<dbarth> it's only unity that fails atm
<didrocks> njpatel: if you took the latest packaging, it should fail
<njpatel> thanks
<didrocks> hum?
<dbarth> didrocks: do you think it's your symbol files that breaks things?
<didrocks> dbarth: you launched maybe before the latest package
<didrocks> dbarth: right
<dbarth> i tried a couple of times yesterday, after the release was sealed
<didrocks> because you export different symbols on different archs
<didrocks> so, only i386, my arch, should work in the ppa
<dbarth> didrocks: can't that be automated?
<dbarth> didrocks: or the whole daily concept won't fly really high
<didrocks> dbarth: absolutely not, I don't have amd64 and others… and the goal of symbol file is to ensure stability
<didrocks> dbarth: I use now a shlibs file
<didrocks> dbarth: restricting the version to the particular current release
<dbarth> so in this case the breakage is on purpose, because there was a symbol change, right?
<didrocks> so you can break API/ABI :)
<njpatel> didrocks, if you can let me know what symbols are different on amd64, I'll make sure to fix that with jay before next week
<didrocks> yeah, for the buildd: as the i386 vs amd64 symbols aren't the same
<njpatel> it's not right that the lib is exported different symbols
<didrocks> powerpc: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/59297408/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-powerpc.nux_0.9.4-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> armel: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/59289247/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.nux_0.9.4-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> amd64: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/59294490/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.nux_0.9.4-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> njpatel: the end of the build as the diff compared to i386 ^
<njpatel> hmm
<njpatel> didrocks, I'll see what I can do
<didrocks> njpatel: no hurry until next week release :)
<kamstrup> njpatel: Shame on you... XQueryPointer...
<njpatel> kamstrup, you saw the comments around that? :)
<kamstrup> njpatel: but still.... shaaaaaame on you!
<njpatel> kamstrup, i'm 25% along the way to making the replacement work
<njpatel> lol
<kamstrup> njpatel: ;-)
<kamstrup> njpatel: you can tell that I am a father of 3?
<dbarth> didrocks: the diff is huge!
<kamstrup> njpatel: go to your room!
<didrocks> dbarth: yeah, and C++ symbols aren't the best to read :/
<dbarth> is that because of a difference in symbol mangling? how can we avoid that?
 * njpatel retreats to his room
<didrocks> I don't know enough of C++ symbols handling for it
<dbarth> are there techniques used by compiz or kde apps that we should adopt?
<didrocks> dbarth: kde apps have stable symbols, so there is a symbol file by arch
<didrocks> you don't, so I won't upload/fail/update for every arch every week :)
<dbarth> agateau: ping? c++ expert called on level 1 please
<njpatel> dbarth, we just need to not export different symbols on different archs
<dbarth> ah friday...
<njpatel> dbarth, I'm not sure why nux is leaking that in the first place
<didrocks> dbarth: just going to tell that :)
<njpatel> firday?
<dbarth> smspillaz: are you still up?
<njpatel> friday?, even
<didrocks> njpatel: agateau isn't working/slacking on Friday :)
<njpatel> aah
<didrocks> dbarth: btw, maybe interesting to follow as Lyx upstream wants to help: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/619811
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 619811 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "does not show Lyx menu (affected: 5, heat: 32)" [Low,Confirmed]
<didrocks> that can maybe help with other issues
<dbarth> lyx is still using its own toolkit or?
<dbarth> ah qt
<didrocks> qt right
<didrocks> btw, nux is a total fail on armel
<didrocks> alignement issue, that should be fixable
<njpatel> yeah, we need to get the arm builders for daily builds so we can see all that stuff
<didrocks> but at least, with the shlibs, we won an amd64 nux \o/
<didrocks> njpatel: do you think that's possible?
<didrocks> that can be a great help
<njpatel> didrocks, private ppas have arm builds
<njpatel> so we just need to push there
<didrocks> njpatel: oh right, it's because it's not virtualized that it's not by default
<njpatel> then at least we know if it breaks
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> there was the same discussion for extra.ubuntu.com ppa
<MacSlow> gord, njpatel: did something in nux documentation make-target change?
<MacSlow> gord, njpatel: I can't seem to have it build anymore
<gord> MacSlow, nope . passing --enable-documentation to configure?
<MacSlow> gord, that's exectely what I did
<MacSlow> and I get:
<MacSlow> make: *** No rule to make target `doxygen-doc', needed by `all'.  Stop.
<MacSlow> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<smspillaz> dbarth: ... it's only 4pm ?
<smspillaz> *6pm
<smspillaz> lost track of the time there
<smspillaz> dbarth: also, I have an ssh account on compiz.org which I run a persistent irssi session on :)
<dbarth> smspillaz: it's a question on symbol issues we're having between nux and unity
<smspillaz> dbarth: sure, hit me
<smspillaz> :)
<MacSlow> gord, wow... something removed doxygen from my system ?!
<gord> MacSlow, i think you have gremlins in your system :)
<dbarth> c++ is making things more difficult of course, but are there things that should be done at either nux or unity's level to avoid that
<dbarth> smspillaz: see http://launchpadlibrarian.net/59294490/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.nux_0.9.4-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz for example
<dbarth> and grep for binary-arch i think
<kvalo> kamstrup: a rather long one again, but half of it is code removal: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/libconnman-connect-dialog/+merge/41275
<njpatel> MacSlow, what are you looking for in Nux?
<MacSlow> njpatel, nux::Color
<MacSlow> but I've everything built again here
<njpatel> MacSlow, header isn't useful?
<MacSlow> njpatel, the hyper-linked doc is more handy to jump around
<njpatel> not in vim! ;)
<MacSlow> njpatel, I don't use vim like that (don't even know how)
<didrocks> nux says "hello" to main
<gord> you guys look things up yourself? just poke jay all day!
<njpatel> didrocks, WOOHOO!
<didrocks> will retry unity build (on i386 and amd64) is half an hour, time for publishing
<njpatel> MacSlow, no, I mean I just load up headers because I'm in vim all day and it can't do anything more fancy than that
<njpatel> actually, I take that back, it probably can do something more fancy, it's just I don't have that plugin
<MacSlow> njpatel, I've chromium open with the nux-documeation that'll do
<smspillaz> dbarth: waitaminute, so what exactly is your problem with symbols? is it aborting with undefined symbols at runtime?
<njpatel> smspillaz, all it is is that on certain archs, we're exporting extra/less symbols. We just need to stabilise nux so it doesn't do that
<smspillaz> njpatel: thats ... odd. have you got arch specific #ifdefs ?
<njpatel> jay probably has, or hasn't noticed he has, yes
<njpatel> nux does a lot of things it shouldn't, we need to trim it down somewhat
<dbarth> njpatel: so this idea of limiting nux to just what we use for the moment, and making the rest a compile time option?
<dbarth> njpatel: for tools, we can build the full version for example
<dbarth> njpatel: i had run the idea by jay already, so if you think that can help speed things up, go for it
<kamstrup> kvalo:  on it
<njpatel> dbarth, yep, that's what I've been wanting to do. maybe after A1 jay and I can spend a day "sprinting" and cut away all the things we don't need
<njpatel> dbarth, I think it'll help with the CD too
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks
<dbarth> njpatel: and compile time as well ;)
<njpatel> heh, yea
<njpatel> dbarth, do we need ppa:unity and ppa:unity/daily?
<njpatel> dbarth, with unity in natty, ppa:unity won't be used at all
<njpatel> so why don't we push dailies to it?
<didrocks> MacSlow: have you reproduced the tooltip issue?
<njpatel> didrocks, does it still happen?
<MacSlow> didrocks, not happening in trunk
<didrocks> njpatel: yeah, I reopened the bug, you didn't notice?
<MacSlow> didrocks, have not checked the release
<MacSlow> didrocks, still have other things on my plate today
<didrocks> hum… I clearly have the new version there
<njpatel> didrocks, I haven't seen bug mail yet today
<MacSlow> didrocks, you have it with trunk?
<njpatel> didrocks, your on natty right?
<didrocks> MacSlow: I try to keep what the release offers :)
<didrocks> njpatel: yeah
<kamstrup> kvalo: needs fixing
<MacSlow> didrocks, I'm on maverick here on my desktop
<didrocks> hum, maybe that's related
<njpatel> yeah
<MacSlow> didrocks, moving to natty just for testing will burn a bit too much time today
<didrocks> MacSlow: trunk is the release
<njpatel> didrocks, I think bamf on the whole is having trouble on natty
<njpatel> didrocks, have the crashes stopped?
<didrocks> MacSlow: no hurry for today, but for next release, it will be great
<MacSlow> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> njpatel: I didn't get one yet, but I'm restarting compiz a lot for the detection module…
<MacSlow> njpatel, I'll stick to the ql
<njpatel> didrocks, okay
<njpatel> MacSlow, yes
<didrocks> just to notice: it affects ql as well, of course
<didrocks> I see the background color changing, which is nice and tells me it's a quicklist :)
<njpatel> heh
 * njpatel tries the 10th build of unity
<didrocks> njpatel: do you want special gift and each "10th" anniversary? :)
 * didrocks relaunch unity build in natty with new nux
<njpatel> :)
<kamstrup> didrocks, njpatel, MacSlow: i also still have the tooltips/ql bug with jhbuild as of 1 hour ago
<MacSlow> kamstrup, tooltips being empty?
<MacSlow> kamstrup, are you on natty there?
<kamstrup> MacSlow: yep
<kamstrup> MacSlow: nope
<MacSlow> kamstrup, oh hm..
<kamstrup> MacSlow: but unless it's a mesa, X, or gtk3 issue that should not be the problem since the jhbuild build stack is pretty complete
<MacSlow> kamstrup, I would not know how the launcher tooltips could be a gtk3-related problem by any means :)
<MacSlow> kamstrup, I've some segfaults to fight here right now... may have some more time later this afternoon, if it still prevails
<didrocks> MWAHAHAHAHAH, works!
<kamstrup> didrocks: ?
<didrocks> kamstrup: the fallback mode, if unity can't load, it can ask compiz "please, can I get a shell?" like launching gnome-panel :)
<gord> \o/
<kamstrup> didrocks: wicked
<didrocks> now env variable to play with it and will create the gnome classic session next week, in time for A1 :)
<dbarth> didrocks: but can you also get a dialog box at the same time?
<dbarth> ie, create a gtk dialog, and spawn a shell at the same time?
<didrocks> dbarth: not yet, that's will be an external soft to launch
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks! I'll take a look after lunch
<didrocks> dbarth: like a small python program
<didrocks> dbarth: just need to do that in a generic way so that it will be upstreamed as well :)
<didrocks> we have a nice architecture now with sam for that!
<kamstrup> didrocks: yeah, and then slowly from there rewrite compiz in python.... bwahahahaw! ;-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: shhhhhh :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: uh, sorry :-)
<didrocks> the machiavelic plan will be announced later ;) all in python!
<MacSlow> yay... no more segfaulting
<MacSlow> phew
<didrocks> MacSlow: because of a fix or because of a python exception? ;)
<MacSlow> didrocks, I don't do Python... only when forced to by a meat-grinding pain-amplifier :)
<MacSlow> didrocks, simple fix
<gord> can we expense a meat grinding pain amplifier?
<MacSlow> always the simple things you think of last
<didrocks> gord: of course, you didn't yet?  :)
<MacSlow> gord, buy two get one free :)
<didrocks> now that the menu is stripped in the panel, I take gnome-terminal for terminator and I ctrl + shift + E…
<dbarth> gord: if you find a manufacturer i'll check the company policy for that kind of accessories
<gord> maybe evil Ltd. has one in a sale
<MacSlow> gord, export taxes are pretty high on such devilish devices
<kklimonda> njpatel: what is Nux?
<kklimonda> an OpenGL toolkit - is it an alternative to Mx toolkit?
<kklimonda> didrocks: ^ :)
<didrocks> kklimonda: Mx is using clutter, or I remember wrong?
<kklimonda> yes
<didrocks> kklimonda: so yeah, an alternative which doesn't use clutter :)
<kklimonda> didrocks: am I allowed to say that it's getting ridiculous? :/
<kklimonda> clutter, mx, gtk, nux, qt, cairo and who knows what else..
<didrocks> well, clutter isn't a toolkit
<kklimonda> no way people are going to learn all that or even that they are going to know what is the right library to use :/
<didrocks> and I don't have the time to argue with that
<kklimonda> didrocks: my point is that we are getting a lot of libraries :)
<didrocks> kklimonda: same for applications and alternatives…
<kklimonda> didrocks: yes - but more applications is more choice to end users and more libraries mean a headache to developers. :)
<didrocks> kklimonda: or more choice to developers, depends on how you stand it for
<didrocks> but anyway, I don't have the time to discuss that, I prefer acting :)
<kvalo> kamstrup: about cancellable in connect_service(). I didn't add it because I don't see any use for that right now. I was planning to cancel the calls only when the object is destroyed.
<njpatel> kklimonda, nux is a opengl layout engine for unity, it's not really api/abi stable
<kamstrup> kvalo: it's in order to follow the conventions
<njpatel> it has some widgets too, but we don't really use them
<kamstrup> kvalo: fx. if you wanna play well with vala
<kvalo> kamstrup: yeah, that's important. I'll add it
<kvalo> not vala, I meant the conventions :p
<kamstrup> kvalo: what ever floats your boat :-)
<kvalo> kamstrup: as long as it's not vala ;)
<didrocks> ok, same issue on the buildd: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/59317003/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.unity_3.1.4-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> I don't have it locally
<didrocks> kamstrup: we removed them last week because of that, you didn't see the commit?
<didrocks> kamstrup: and as places doesn't work currently with unity, we decided to remove them
<kamstrup> didrocks: ah, ok
<didrocks> ok, removing them again from trunk then…
<didrocks> and reupload
 * kamstrup cries silent tears of sorrow because his jhbuild breaks now
<didrocks> kamstrup: well, I think we should focus on looking what's make it fails (and weirdly why it doesn't fail locally)
<kamstrup> didrocks: which distro is that hudson living on?
<didrocks> kamstrup: I have totally no idea, I would say LTS
<didrocks> kamstrup: but the natty buildd fails as well
<didrocks> so, new unity upoad in natty…
<sense> ivanka1: Did you know that you have to set the series of a blueprint as well as its milestone in order for it to show up on the work-items overview? Currently the work-items of the design don't show in the burn-down charts. Is this intentional? Because I would be glad if there was one place I could look for work-items.
<kvalo> kamstrup: pushed fixes now: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/libconnman-connect-dialog/+merge/41275
<didrocks> am I the only one where I need to kill compiz (metaciy --replace or compiz --replace is waiting for old compiz to quit… and it doesn't do that)
<kamstrup> kvalo: approved!
<kamstrup> didrocks: i've seen that as well
<didrocks> kamstrup: I think the glib mainloop branch isn't a stranger to that :)
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks!
<kamstrup> kvalo: you're totally on fire these days!
<kamstrup> kvalo: so how do you like the libconnman split? I looks like it improves the indicator code a lot
<kvalo> kamstrup: yeah, sorry for the merge requests. I'm sure you are playing darts with my picture already ;)
<kamstrup> kvalo: no no - it's awesome :-)
<kvalo> kamstrup: I like it a lot. the split makes it so much easier to concentrate on the logic
<kvalo> kamstrup: and when implementing the dbus stuff I'll just libconnman-tool, which is *so* much faster
<kvalo> I wish I had done the split and used gdbus already last spring..
<kamstrup> hehe you live you learn :-)
<kvalo> s/just libconnman-tool/just use libconnman-tool/
<kvalo> kamstrup: next time we meet I want to discuss with you how to automate testing of libconnman
<didrocks> argh…
<didrocks> unity symbols are different are we don't try to build the vala file…
<sense> ivanka: Did you know that you have to set the series of a blueprint as well as its milestone in order for it to show up on the work-items overview? Currently the work-items of the design don't show in the burn-down charts. Is this intentional? Because I would be glad if there was one place I could look for work-items.
<sense> I'm talking about https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-design-n-papercuts here
<jcastro> didrocks: I take it you noticed that nux/unity didn't build yesterday?
<didrocks> jcastro: yeah, it's fixed now
<didrocks> jcastro: well, for nux
<didrocks> unity is still building
<didrocks> nooooooooooooooooooooooo… netbook-launcher transition package, I hate you!
<dbarth> didrocks: you guys managed to solve the symbol file issue?
<didrocks> dbarth: the nux one? yes with shlibs
<didrocks> dbarth: but you need to clean that upstream
<dbarth> didrocks: so can i restart daily builds btw? ie, are the changes up in the packaging branch now? or is that updates on trunk as well?
<didrocks> dbarth: the daily build should be fine, I have an issue on the buildd because of netbook-launcher vs dh7
<didrocks> and I had to use dh7 because of unity beeing a compiz plugin  :/
<dbarth> ok, i'll give it a try
<didrocks> you will just produce an invalid netbook-launcher transitional package (the version is too low)
<didrocks> but it does't mind for a ppa
<lamalex> morning guys
<dbarth> lamalex: hi Alex
<didrocks> hey lamalex
<sense> mpt: What do you think of bug #638659? Do we want to enable auto-scrolling and smooth scrolling by default in Firefox? Would it really help users, or only make Firefox scroll weirdly for them, and the middle mouse button to behave strangely at times?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 638659 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "Enable Auto-Scroll and Smooth Scrolling by Default in Firefox (affected: 2, heat: 11)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638659
<lamalex> dbarth, so I'm a little unclear what the line is between what I should be doing and that TheMuso should be doing
<dbarth> lamalex: the atk bridge
<lamalex> dbarth, we should just use the gtk bridge and load that, is there any reason otherwise?
<dbarth> lamalex: is what you should concentrate on next
<lamalex> it seems silly to reimplement something..
<dbarth> lamalex: yeah, if that works, then it's the way to go
<dbarth> well, there is something similar for im-context that klattimer will switch to next week
<dbarth> ie, reloading the gtk module for reusing the code
<lamalex> dbarth, I think it is. After talking to API (who did Cally) and some other a11y folks- just loading the gtk module is the best approach- there's no reason for us to implement our own- it will basically be the same thing
<dbarth> now, it remains to be seen how much technical dependencies that bring to the unity code base
<dbarth> right
<dbarth> the only reason to reimplement might be gtk graphical context dependencies or glib/dbus/at-spi integration issues
<dbarth> but if that's the experts consensus, this is what you should try first
<dbarth> lamalex: did you manage to finalize the dbus bridge yesterday btw?
<dbarth> lamalex: i saw there were some weird issues with static definitions
<lamalex> dbarth, I got it all figured out
<dbarth> lamalex: cool ;)
<dbarth> so jibel is unblocked i guess now
<lamalex> dbarth, all of the infrstructure is there. I just need to sync up with njpatel about actually exporting everything
<dbarth> ah
<lamalex> dbarth, I'm unsure of /what/ to export
<dbarth> what is exported at the moment? ie what goes into the registry?
<lamalex> nothing right now, but it's as simple as implementing a single method on the classes that need introspected
<dbarth> ok
<dbarth> the list of indicators on the panel would be a good start
<dbarth> and the list of launchers as well
<dbarth> the other thing that may be needed for them is some sample code to do the "button presses" with the xtest extension
<njpatel> lamalex, I saw your email
<njpatel> lamalex, Right now, if you could hook up into LauncherView and PanelView method stubs that get called when the information needs to be dumped (with the GVariant bits), I think we can make it part of QA wednesday a for the devels of those pieces to add the information in
<lamalex> njpatel, ok sounds good
<njpatel> lamalex, because there are still things that might change so I don't want you to spend time adding support for the way panel works to see it broken in a bit, and also I want the maintainers of those parts of the code to be responsible for making sure that the info is alwasy accurate
<njpatel> dbarth, lamalex, after that, switching to ATK would be best
<lamalex> njpatel, yeah, i think it makes more sense for me to provide the infrastructure
<njpatel> right
<njpatel> lamalex, and I had a look, seems exactly how i imagined, nice work :)
<lamalex> njpatel, thanks- there are one or two things that I'm not excactly thrilled about about, but they're artifacts from C/C++ mixing
<njpatel> right, that's fine, it's part of the "fun" ;)
<lamalex> :)
<dbarth> njpatel: can you join us real quick on mumble
<njpatel> yep
<jcastro> njpatel: did I tell you my apport/places idea?
<njpatel> i think so dude, a week or so ago?
<jcastro> ok, just making sure it wasn't lost in my brain
<njpatel> it collects your apport messages?
<njpatel> :)
<njpatel> no, now it's lost in mine ;)
<jcastro> yeah new/submitted/broken, etc. or whatever
<jcastro> as sections in the pane
<sense> Places can only give results of a table of data right? No support for graphs and such is planned?
<jcastro> sense: well personally I want all the bling
<sense> It could help to have more visual elements available to developers in the future.
<lamalex> what would the story be for a graph in places?
<lamalex> sounds shiny, but does it match wht places is meant for? (I'm asking, I honestly don't know)
<sense> A QA Place!
<sense> with graphs of the progress of an application
<sense> status*
<sense> Or maybe it would be something Zeitgeist can use to visualise some things.
 * lamalex searches for the places spec
<lamalex> my understanding that places are basically data stores you search on to get to data quickly
<lamalex> not applications unto themselves
<lamalex> means rather than ends
<lamalex> njpatel, my launcher and panel are both empty/invisible.. any idea?
<lamalex> njpatel, their struts are set, but that's it
<sense> Ah, then it probably makes not much sense to use add a lot of bling indeed. But something like Gloobus could be a nice addition to make it easier to browse your data easily.
<lamalex> sense, previews?
<njpatel> lamalex, hmm, weird. what graphics chipset?
<lamalex> njpatel, intel
<lamalex> njpatel, http://imagebin.org/123962
<sense> lamalex: So you don't have to leave the place for every data object (file, video, etc) you want to check.
<njpatel> lamalex, hah, awesome
<lamalex> sense, yeah, I think that previews are valuable
<njpatel> lamalex, is this maverick or natty
<lamalex> njpatel, maverick
<njpatel> lamalex, restarting compiz?
<lamalex> from source- not packages
<lamalex> njpatel, yah
<lamalex> njpatel, ive been meaning to bzr bisect it
<lamalex> but wanted to ask you/jason first
<njpatel> no, sorry, i havent' seen this before :/
<lamalex> i think 610 was the commit that broke it
<njpatel> lamalex, jay would be the person to ask
<lamalex> 610 or 611
<lamalex> either your panel work or jay's quicklists
<njpatel> interesting
<njpatel> i'd obviously blame jay
<njpatel> not without reason, either, he touched the BaseWindow stuff in nux
<lamalex> guess it's time to revert and see when it actually broke
<jay1> lamalex: hello
<lamalex> jay1, I think your quicklist branch broke shit
<lamalex> jay1, , http://imagebin.org/123962
<njpatel> jay1, where "shit" refers to lamalex's computer ;)
<njpatel> jay1, MacSlow has rendering issues too. so it's either you or me that broke it :D
<MacSlow> lamalex, that's with untiy trunk I assume?!
<jay1> lamalex: what is happening when you run unity?
 * MacSlow drawing issues are related to the global-menu -> http://macslow.net/clips/global-menu-rendering-glitch.ogv
<lamalex> MacSlow, yeah
<lamalex> MacSlow, jay1, up to date nux and unity
<MacSlow> lamalex, so you're missing the launcher and top panel (global-menu)?!
<njpatel> lamalex, in your build directory, do ./tests/test-panel, do you get a standalone panel window?
<jay1> lamalex: is unity crashing when you open a quicklist (right click on a launcher icon)?
<MacSlow> lamalex, jay1: while I've issues with the panel-rendering only... the launcher draws just fine
<lamalex> jay1, no this is what I see when I launch compiz
<MacSlow> lamalex, you do not have accidentally enabled "auto hide launer" in the unity-plugin settings in ccsm, or have you?
<lamalex> njpatel, I need to rebuild- ijust wiped build. I will let you know about the standalone panel in a minute
<lamalex> MacSlow, no, not enabled in ccsm
<lamalex> njpatel, I get a test panel
<njpatel> okay, so it's internal to unity plugin then
<james_w> hi hi fine people. I searched for a bug on mumble + (maverick) unity being a pain, and couldn't find one. Is it a known issue that you can't get the mumble UI up? Is there a workaround?
<njpatel> MacSlow, can you also play with the test panel and see if you can open menus etc without rendering issues?
<lamalex> dbarth, ?? are you still around
<lamalex> see pm
<MacSlow> njpatel, one sec...
<njpatel> james_w, hey, we know of the issue, no real workaround at the moment :/
<njpatel> james_w, make sure that the option "minimise to tray" isn't checked
<MacSlow> njpatel, test-panel itself runs and that render fine.
<njpatel> okay, so something in unity plugin definitely
<MacSlow> njpatel, only the position of menus opened is not right below the test-panel, but just below the screen top
<james_w> njpatel, if only I could get to the option now :-)
<MacSlow> hey RAOF
<seiflotfy> njpatel, or any1
<seiflotfy> triying to build the libfolks doc
<seiflotfy> any arguments i have to give in
<seiflotfy> ?
<MacSlow> Tag seiflotfy
<seiflotfy> what tag
<MacSlow> MacSlow, Tag im Sinne von "Guten Tag" :)
<seiflotfy> ah
<seiflotfy> servus
<seiflotfy> :)
<lamalex> seiflotfy, now you've gotta give them pictures
<seiflotfy> lamalex, what i am trying to do
<seiflotfy> but i need the docs for libfolks
<lamalex> the telepathy avatar api is really weird
<seiflotfy> lamalex, yes
<seiflotfy> i am not willing to work with telepathy API tbh
<seiflotfy> libfolks should do
<seiflotfy> but i need to get the docs complied
<seiflotfy> and since i am am amateur i need some1 to help me
<seiflotfy> i see in the configure.ac the
<seiflotfy> --enable-docs thingie
<lamalex> seiflotfy,  yeah, that should be it
<seiflotfy> well not working
<lamalex> do you have valadoc?
<seiflotfy> lamalex, thank you
<seiflotfy> i have it now
<seiflotfy> but sitl
<seiflotfy> am i supposed t ogive in a path where the  docs are to be generated
<seiflotfy> ?
<lamalex> no, it should figure that out
<seiflotfy> its not
<seiflotfy> -.-
<seiflotfy> ok this is sad
<seiflotfy> i ask telepathy for doc for folks
<seiflotfy> and they tell me look at the code
<seiflotfy> :(
<lamalex> jay1, any idea about my missing unity?
<jay1> lamalex: do you have nux compiled with --enable-debug
<lamalex> jay1, always
<jay1> lamalex: to you get some log message from Nux: they look like "Log: ...
<jay1> lamalex: I am trying to reproduce here...
<mpt> oubiwann, hi, <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-dx-n-resizing-windows> is not yet accepted for Natty
<lamalex> jay1, the only Log: messages I get are about my graphics stack
<lamalex> want to see them?
<oubiwann> mpt: hrm, I thought I approved it the other day
 * oubiwann looks again
<mpt> oubiwann, you did, but approving it and accepting it are not the same thing.
<mpt> It needs to be accepted to show up in the burndown charts.
<jay1> lamalex: no I guess it is the standard message about your gpu type
<lamalex> yah
<lamalex> i dont see anything really 'debuging' related
<jay1> lamalex: you have an NVidia gpu?
<jay1> lamalex: or something else
<lamalex> jay1, intel
<oubiwann> mpt: how do I accept it?
<lamalex> jay1,
<lamalex> jay1, https://pastebin.canonical.com/39974/
<mpt> oubiwann, I don't know, I don't think I've ever been in a team that can accept blueprints.
<oubiwann> mpt: no worries, I'll ask robbiew
<mpt> thanks
<jay1> lamalex: what if you revert unity to a previous version before my branch with the quicklist support?
<oubiwann> mpt: okay, robbie hooked me up. "Proposed for natty" was the field that needed to be edited; by selecting "ubuntu natty" from the drop down on the next page (and saving) it got set as accepted
<lamalex> jay1, still nothing, but I don't really trust bzr's revert. It weird me out that the actual revno doesn't go back
<lamalex> jay1, maybe it's a nux breakage?
<mpt> thanks oubiwann
<jay1> lamalex: I am not getting any issue on my dell mini 9. check that you have all the correct libraries...
<oubiwann> mpt: sure thing
<lamalex> hmm
<lamalex> I will try blowing away everything and starting from scratch
<jay1> lamalex: you have Unbuntu Unity Plugin selected in ccsm, right?
<mpt> tedg, friendly reminder, <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-dx-n-indicator-messages> has no work items yet :-)
<mpt> tedg, or more precisely, it has linked bugs, but isn't approved/accepted
<lamalex> jay1, yeh
<tedg> mpt, Yeah, it just got put "at risk" for Natty.  Not sure if there's a status for that.  Should we approve it and just mark it low priority?
<mpt> tedg, that's probably the most accurate reflection of "at risk"
<dbarth> unity daily build works!
<dbarth> \o/
<njpatel> yay!
<njpatel> the vala issue was fixed?
<dbarth> apparently
<dbarth> the symbol issue was vala? i thought that was C++
<dbarth> so i'll go and add the bamfs and the dees as well now
<njpatel> no, there is an issue with unity trunk compiling on natty as vala changed
<dbarth> just to get a roster full on the Unity (N) tab
<njpatel> kamstrup was looking into it (libunity)
<dbarth> ugh
<dbarth> so the next build will fail you mean or?
<njpatel> yep
<dbarth> ie, it's a recent change
<njpatel> that's what blocked me from morning
<njpatel> (and other things)
<dbarth> bah, that's what daily builds are for
<njpatel> otherwise I had allt he cmake stuff done for the "unity" build
<njpatel> so, as soon as that's fixed, we get trunk builds
<dbarth> what's taht?
<dbarth> ok, anyway
<dbarth> kamstrup being on it means it will be ok on Monday
<njpatel> yep, monday
<njpatel> I think I'm going to log off now :)
<njpatel> leave some energy for some hacking on the weekend
<njpatel> have a good weekend all :)
<lamalex> ughhhh screw bzr
<lamalex> git for the win
<lamalex> i reverted, but didnt commit- and forgot then made changes
<lamalex> how do I get out of this mire..
<lamalex> nm
<bratsche> heh
<dbarth> lamalex: blasphemy! you'll copy one thousand bzr branch to absolve yourself
 * didrocks tries to push a branch on gitorious for compiz… quite a fail on documentation…
<didrocks> DBO: hey dude!
<didrocks> DBO: I guess for pushing your compiz branch, smspillaz gave you some access, can you push 2 branches for me? (not sure where to share them)
<dbarth> DBO: ?! where's Jason?!
<didrocks> we lost Jason :)
<DBO> dbarth, was getting food
<DBO> wahts up?
<DBO> didrocks, do what now?
<didrocks> DBO: I've finally sent them to smspillaz in git-format patch
<DBO> alrighty then
<didrocks> yeah, no worry :)
<ronoc> anybody in Dublin next weekend -> http://severedhead.net/event.aspx?id=8
<ronoc> returning to visit the auld rock - might pop in to see how the imf are doing
#ayatana 2010-11-20
<htorque> DBO, hello, i'm building unity following the wiki. there's one dependency which i cannot find: libmetacityprivate-dev - should this be libmetacity-dev or libmetacity-private0?
<smspillaz> htorque: it's libmetacity-private0
<htorque> smspillaz, thanks!
<spikeb> ditto
#ayatana 2010-11-21
<Devil505> hi :)
<Devil505> I'm packaging ayatana stuff for Frugalware Linux
<Devil505> I've some troubles to bump indicator-sound 0.5.1 http://forums.frugalware.fr/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1057&p=6438
<Devil505> any clues ?
#ayatana 2011-11-14
 * mgedmin blinks
<mgedmin> your LCD monitor does only 60 fps, so why do you care?
<MrChrisDruif> It's still a significant decrease in performance, don't you think mgedmin ? Performance which could be used elsewhere?
<smspillaz> MrChrisDruif: in any case, vanvugt and I found a pretty big performance bottleneck yesterday (that I initially thought wasn't a problem) and should have a fix this week
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh, good to hear =)
<MrChrisDruif> Is someone still working on the workspace switcher in Unity?
<smspillaz> I am, but I'm not working these next two weeks (exams)
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh, great. Did you spot this simple addition for it? http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/list-of-custom-launchers-quicklists-for-unity/46832#46832
<smspillaz> that's not really part of the workspace switcher, more or less a .desktop file thing
<smspillaz> hack / thing / whatever
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, because I didn't know how to hack it into the switcher =P
<smspillaz> worth submitting to the design group to see what they think, though I'm pretty sure they wanted to keep it so that it was always 2x2
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm, I wouldn't like that. A lot of people either don't use them / often and those that use them might want to add more/reduce it. How can I submit it to them?
<smspillaz> ayatana@lists.launchpad.net , or I'll ping JohnLea about it later today if I get time to
<MrChrisDruif> That would be great, shall I also write a small post to the mailing-list?
<smspillaz> sure
<thumper> smspillaz: what was the problem?
<thumper> smspillaz: I'm pretty curious
<smspillaz> thumper: glBindBuffer flushes the pipeline, and we're doing that once per frame
<smspillaz> pipeline flush == stalled CPU
<thumper> ah
<smspillaz> and then on machines which might only manage about 80FPS with no vsync, that means that you might dip below 60FPS
<smspillaz> and then when that happens, you get throttled to 30FPS in order to keep up with the monitor
<smspillaz> thumper: I initially had some code which only did glBindBuffer (eg, fbo updates) whenever blur updates were pending, but its tricky since if a plugin damages a region halfway through a paint, the blurs will lag behind by one frame
<thumper> smspillaz: so do you have a sane fix?
<smspillaz> I think we merged my branch into core now that allows us to get around that now
<smspillaz> thumper: not right now no, I'm not working ;-)
<thumper> smspillaz: just wondering, who knows what you do on your off hours
<smspillaz> oh you know
<smspillaz> nothing
<filip> hi, I've just installed ubuntu 11.10 with Unity and I am a bit puzzled with the dash hiding behaviour - it sometimes won't show up even though I keep the mouse cursor on the left edge of the screen. And now I am having some maximized windows and the launcher is obstructing them and I have no ide when it is supposed to hide...
<smspillaz> filip: its a bug thats being worked on
<filip> smspillaz: oh, do you know the url of the bug in the tracker?
<greyback> smspillaz: hey, at the start of this year, you wrote a patch for metacity to "Add UXD shadows & borders" - if I'm skimming it correctly, it add larger invisible grabbable borders to windows to allow resizing? Am I wrong?
<smspillaz> greyback: yes
<smspillaz> greyback: it adds support for specifying the shadow and border size in the metacity theme, but it doesn't add support in metacity itself.
<smspillaz> its not relevant now though
<pindonga> morning all. I have a question re: performance with unity. Since I upgraded to oneiric, performance has been woeful :( This is strange, specially as I get a big difference with other wms. I get ~200 fps with unity3d, ~900 fps with unity2d and ~2200 fps with gnome3
<pindonga> any ideas why this could be?
<mhr3> pindonga, that's fps of what?
<pindonga> mhr3, running glxgears
<mhr3> ah, i see
<pindonga> I'm using nvidia drivers
<pindonga> I know fps is not the best benchmark, but I don't know how else to measure this
<pindonga> unity is extremely sluggish, and the dash almost never opens up when I hit super
<pindonga> this was not so with natty
<pindonga> so I'm trying to see how to make it work again
<pindonga> at one moment I thought it could be some compiz setting in my account, so I created a new clean account, but I get the same results
<mhr3> well for one, glxgears is not a benchmark, for example if i run it in unity i get 2200 and when i close everything and use metacity i get 1100
<mhr3> so you really need to find different way to profile this
<pindonga> any suggestions?
<mhr3> ask compiz people :)
<diwic> ronoc, heya - just finished off the PA patch that gnome-cc needs to get the new info :-)
<ronoc> diwic, sweet
<diwic> ronoc, how do I make it available to you?
<ronoc> diwic, ppa for now would be wise
<diwic> ronoc, oneiric or precise?
<ronoc> diwic, oneiric please
<diwic> ronoc, excellent. Out of curiousity, have you had time to start working on the GUI parts?
<ronoc> diwic, no, starting this week I hope
<diwic> ronoc, hmm, if it's that bad "this week I hope" I might beat you to some of the backend of gnome-cc
<diwic> ronoc, how is your workflow when it comes to the work on gnome-cc ?
<ronoc> diwic, have you thought about the questions raised at uds about some of the user journeys ?
<ronoc> diwic, does this not need to be flushed out before code is written
<diwic> ronoc, hmm, did you have a list of those user journeys?
<diwic> ronoc, can't find them in etherpad nor blueprint
<ronoc> diwic, this is what I'm starting on before I start coding
<ronoc> diwic, can you email me your mock up again ?
<diwic> ronoc, fair enough
<diwic> ronoc, it's not even my mockup :-) it was harry's
<ronoc> diwic, oh right of course.
<diwic> ronoc, but it's here http://people.canonical.com/~diwic/sound-settings/gvc_ui_final.jpg , move the top list to the left and do not add the bottom two checkboxes
<diwic> ronoc, ok, but if you're not ready to start coding yet I'll wait a little with the ppa upload, see if I can get an implementation of the new jack detection interface as well, that would be nice
<diwic> ronoc, (i e the new jack detection interface between kernel and pulseaudio, so it does not affect you directly, but it might help the complete experience)
<ronoc> diwic, sounds good. i'm a bit under the weather today so was thinking of starting in the morning properly. I have meetings at Millbank but will try to get that document underway in the next day or so. Will share with you once I have something worthwhile to show
<diwic> ronoc, killall -9 meeting-daemon
<diwic> :-)
<ronoc> diwic, just for the next few weeks I will have meetings about stuff ...
<diwic> ronoc, good to have synced up with you. Let's resync once there is some interesting progress.
<ronoc> diwic, ok cool, will be in touch in the next day or so
<andyrock> who's Cheakamus?
<AlexzAK_> Please help me with my bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/877191
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 877191 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "Unity 2d shows Aptana Studio 3 main menu incorrect" [Undecided,New]
<AlexzAK_> Kate (and Aptana 3) have main menu corrupted in both unity and unity 2d
<mhr3> davidcalle, ping?
<davidcalle> mhr3, pong
<mhr3> davidcalle, you have experience with multiple scopes in a lens, right? is everything working fine when you have more scopes?
<mhr3> i just noticed that we may be emitting some extra signals when you're using multiple scopes
<davidcalle> mhr3, everything is working apparently, with scopes in the same category or in several. I have some weirdness with scopes being reordered in one particular case where icons are local for one scope and remote for the other, as they take time to load, results of one scope jump before the other.
<davidcalle> mhr3, what are the extra signals emitted?
<mhr3> lens is emitting search-finished multiple times if multiple scopes are used, this shouldn't be a problem for lenses/scopes themselves, but it may screw up stuff inside the dash itself
<angelo-c> didrocks, can you help me whit bug 773841?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 773841 in unity-place-files (Ubuntu) "\\192.168.1.x opens http:\\192.168.1.x in firefox as opposed to smb://192.168.1.x in nautilus" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773841
<angelo-c> it is bitesize job, I would to contribute
<davidcalle> mhr3, I've just made some tests to try to mess with search finished. No problems here.
<mhr3> davidcalle, you mean other than the search spinner disappearing before all the searches actually finish, right? :)
<jbwiv_> guys, anyone know if the improved multi-monitor support is testable/installable on Oneiric? I had to switch over the KDE for now because unity wouldn't support my three monitor setup...I'd like to switch back sooner rather than later...
<coz_> smspillaz,   hey guy,, are there any changes in compiz/Unity that may effect triple monitor/dual card setups?
<jbwiv_> coz_ is asking because I was asking in #ubuntu+1 ;-) At the moment I can't get three monitors working well on 11.10 but kde4 works fine with them. I'm using two cards: nvidia GeForce GT440 and Geforce 9800GT
<toumbo> Hi, I noticed than when I type to find an aplication on ubuntu's dash home it stops wokin for a while
<davidcalle> mhr3, oh ok I see what you mean. Yes, the spinner stops before all searches finish. The scope should have a way to notify the lens and the lens should notify search finished itself.
<davidcalle> scopes*
<andyrock> jaytaoko1, hi
<andyrock> does it make sense? https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/nux/it-s-a-scroll-not-a-button-released-event/+merge/82063
<jaytaoko1> andyrock: hello
<andyrock> of course you understand nux better than me :P
<andyrock> i know that it should be a WIP: because there is not a test
<jaytaoko1> andyrock: I will get back to you on this...
<andyrock> jaytaoko1, ok thanks...
<compa> didrocks: I'm intresting contributing to this bug 773841, can you mentoring me?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 773841 in unity-place-files (Ubuntu) "\\192.168.1.x opens http:\\192.168.1.x in firefox as opposed to smb://192.168.1.x in nautilus" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773841
<andyrock> jaytaoko1, i've just read your comment...
<andyrock> So  "Let's talk about how we can test this" :)
<andyrock> we should be sure that there are not other regressions...
<andyrock> ping me when you are available
<andyrock> maybe we can made a test to be sure that when a mouse state changes the right signal is emitted
<thumper> hi andyrock
<andyrock> hi thumper
<thumper> andyrock: I was just talking with jaytaoko1 before about testing
<thumper> suggesting that we have a simple app that we fake an X mouse event to and confirm that scroll events don't have mouse down set
<andyrock> but we should test that this patch create regressions
<andyrock> so IMO se should test all x mouse events
<andyrock> *we
<andyrock> *this patch doesn't create (sorry :) )
<jaytaoko1> andyrock: brb
<thumper> andyrock: agreed, yes it should
<andyrock> thumper, and i'm wondering if using nux has a "tool" to create fake X mouse event
<andyrock> *without using
<thumper> does xtest do this?
<andyrock> yeah, but something inside nux should help writing other tests IMO
<thumper> andyrock: so... talk with jaytaoko1 :)
<thumper> I do wonder who jaytaoko (without the 1) is
#ayatana 2011-11-15
<bschaefer> thumper: hey just started doing the sru branch for nux. When you say bare minimum should I only init the variable that caused the bug or any that are not inited? (I am guessing all that are not)
<thumper> bschaefer: I suggest all that are not
<thumper> bschaefer: at least this way we avoid coming back to it
<thumper> bschaefer: I also had an idea
<thumper> bschaefer: to the general problem
<bschaefer> thumper: yeah, that's what I was thinking
<thumper> bschaefer: run unity under valgrind, and just look at the uninitialized reads
<thumper> bschaefer: and filter on those in nux
<thumper> bschaefer: should provide some interesting reading
<thumper> bschaefer: actually, I have some valgrind logs around
<thumper> bschaefer: and a script to filter them...
 * thumper makes a note
<bschaefer> thumper: I was actually going to ask you about that (since I remember you talking about that)
<bschaefer> thumper: and I havent found the dash problem yet, but I am just getting over a cold...so I should be able to focus haha
 * thumper nods
<bschaefer> thumper: thought it was in TextEntry and an un inited var called _blocks_text
<bschaefer> thumper: but I have eliminated a lot of areas
<bschaefer> thumper: I almost feel like I should just make  a branch and try to fix all the uninited vars
<thumper> bschaefer: I wouldn't have one branch for all
<thumper> bschaefer: it may be too bug :)
<thumper> s/bug/big
<bschaefer> thumper: yeah haha
<bschaefer> thumper: i have found a lot but then they don't fix the bug and I forget about them
<bschaefer> thumper: i feel if I am going through all these I should be fixing it along the way
<thumper> yes...
<thumper> we should
<bschaefer> I can start making branchs for each file
<bschaefer> when I finish this sru branch
<thumper> bschaefer: coolio
<API> lamalex, hi, tim penhey pinged me for some merged code
<API> is there any problem here?
<thumper> API: that's me
<thumper> it was more me looking at the log and seeing that the code review didn't have any approved
<thumper> I didn't notice that it was alex that did the merging
<thumper> since he was one of the reviewers, it is ok as far as you are concerned
<thumper> just not all the boxes ticked that I was expecting
<thumper> bschaefer: are you comfortable looking through valgrind logs?
<thumper> bschaefer: I have a dump of some uninitialized variables used in jumps
<thumper> bschaefer: where nux is mentioned
<bschaefer> thumper: I should be
<thumper> bschaefer: they should all be missing initialization in unity or nux
<thumper> bschaefer: I'll fire it over to you
<bschaefer> thumper: I have used it a couple time before, but not for uninitalized vars
<thumper> bschaefer: do you prefer your .edu email or gmail?
<bschaefer> thumper: gmail, as my edu will be gone in a year
<thumper> kk
<bschaefer> thumper: sweet thanks
<thumper> sent
<bschaefer> thumper: cool, I might write a simple script to parse out noise
<bschaefer> thumper: until you put up your script
 * thumper sighs
<API> thumper, ok, thanks
<bschaefer> thumper: it looks like you already ran the script on it though...as it is all uninited vars
<thumper> bschaefer: yes... and here you go lp:~thumper/+junk/valgrind-py
<thumper> bschaefer: run it with 'valgrind.py <valgrind-output>'
<bschaefer> thumper: thanks, should have looked over it first...
<thumper> bschaefer: you get dropped into a python interactive prompt
<bschaefer> thumper: alright
<bschaefer> thumper: https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/nux/sru-fix-819721/+merge/82236
 * thumper waits for the diff
<izzaboo> howdy
<om26er> didrocks, Hi! you aware of bug 875557 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 875557 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu) "Compiz grid overlay appears after workspace switcher use" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875557
 * om26er thinks would be better to undo the SRU update as thats a major regression
<didrocks> om26er: looking
<AlanBell> ooh, I have seen that happen too, thought it was me
<om26er> also bug 878516 caused by the same SRU
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 878516 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu) "Regression: snap to screen edges to view two windows side by side doesn't restore window size correctly" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878516
<didrocks> om26er: it's not the current SRU in -proposed, isn't it?
<didrocks> om26er: there is a new version in -proposed which should ix some of those behaviors
<didrocks> om26er: or do I misread?
<om26er> its a regression in compiz-plugins-main
<om26er> and there is no -proposed of now
<om26er> its in -updates now
<om26er> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> 1:0.9.6-0ubuntu4, right?
<om26er> didrocks, yep
<om26er> i downgraded and the problem is not there
<om26er> downgraded to 1:0.9.6-0ubuntu2
<didrocks> did you try 1:0.9.6-0ubuntu3 ?
<didrocks> ah no
<didrocks> hum, reverting, there is a lot of fixes there
<didrocks> smspillaz: ^
<didrocks> right now, the current glitch seems way less important than what 1:0.9.6-0ubuntu3 is fixing
<smspillaz> I'll have a look when I get back
<om26er> i think i did test 1:0.9.6-0ubuntu3 and the same
<didrocks> om26er: and, and I'm quite not confortable reverting this one
<didrocks> smspillaz: basically, just to sum up, latest SRU regressed bug #875557 and bug #878516
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 875557 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu) "Compiz grid overlay appears after workspace switcher use" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875557
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 878516 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu) "Regression: snap to screen edges to view two windows side by side doesn't restore window size correctly" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878516
<smspillaz> great
<om26er> didrocks, i have seen like 3-4 big bugs with the update
<smspillaz> I can't seem to get anything right these days *shrug*
<didrocks> om26er: would have been nice that people detected them while it was in proposed :)
<didrocks> we already pushed -0ubuntu4 because of the regression in ubuntu3
<om26er> didrocks, yeah wonder what happened with the SRU testers there :-O
<smspillaz> c-p-m is such a nightmare to maintain
 * om26er did SRU tested in the past :p
<om26er> *testing
<murrayc> Does nux/unity support GtkIMContext, for instance in the search text entries?
<murrayc> smspillaz: ?
<smspillaz> murrayc: not a question I can answer, sorry
<smspillaz> (don't know)
<smspillaz> pretty sure that njpatel did some IM related stuff in unity though
<mhr3> murrayc, i think the O version does
<murrayc> mhr3: What is the "0 version"?
<mhr3> oneric
<mhr3> oneiric*
<murrayc> By the way, am I right that nux dropped the glibmm dependency? If so, I think that was wise.
<murrayc> mhr3: Thanks. We, here at Openismus, will test it out sometime over the next few days.
<smspillaz> murrayc: don't you maintain glibmm ;-) ?
<murrayc> smspillaz: Yes. I mentioned at the time that the IOChannel code has some problems. There are bug reports, I think.
<ockham_> kamstrup: hi, i've got a tentative fix for bug 785101
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 785101 in unity (Ubuntu) "unable to remove the "Apps Available for Download" section from Applications Lens" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785101
<ockham_> though i have to say i'm on natty so i could only check that it compiles but not test it...
<ockham_> kamstrup: it's in the unity-lens-applications and unity branches linked from that bug report
<ockham_> kamstrup: do you feel like giving it a try? i'm asking because of your comment #8 there
<kamstrup> ockham_: it was against natty?
 * kamstrup is not sure he has a natty box around...
<ockham_> nope, against trunk (via pbuilder)
<kamstrup> ah, nice :-)
<kamstrup> ockham_: seems you'remissing the settings schema?
<ockham_> it's in the unity branch
<kamstrup> ockham_: also; did you bind() the settings to react on changes?
<ockham_> kamstrup: oops. i'm afraid no.
<ockham_> kamstrup: was a bit of an experiment, i admit
<kamstrup> ah, you're just looking up the value on each query. That works as well
<ockham_> kamstrup: yeah, i hoped so
<kamstrup> although also slower
<ockham_> so should i bind() it instead?
<kamstrup> ockham_: if you make display_most_used_apps and display_available_apps real properties on the class then you can use gp_settings.bind()
<kamstrup> ockham_: I think so. When we're running this on a tablet one day, we want every ounce of performance
<ockham_> okay, i'll do that now
<kamstrup> cool
<kamstrup> ockham_: when you've done that and added the schema you can merge propose it. I can probably do the needed autofoo magic to install the schemas if you want
<ockham_> kamstrup: about the schema, isn't it okay the way i put the options into unity's schema?
<kamstrup> ockham_: ah, I didn't see.
<kamstrup> ockham_: although that sorta creates a runtime dep on unity that we don't have currently I think...
<ockham_> the thing is, there's already an unity-lens-applications related option in unity's schema -- for u-l-a's runner
<kamstrup> ockham_: ah, you're right
<kamstrup> ockham_: although - that sucks :-)
<kamstrup> ockham_: this is all slowly coming back to me - I remember complaining about this when we added the runner back in the hay day :-)
<ockham_> so this stuff should really be moved to a schema that ships with u-l-a?
<kamstrup> ockham_: I think so... let me check with didrocks...
<kamstrup> didrocks: the gschema for the runner... should we not move that into u-l-a?
<kamstrup> to remove the runtime hard dep on unity...
<didrocks> kamstrup: it's depending on unity-common, isn't it?
<didrocks> as the schema is there IIRC
 * didrocks checks
<kamstrup> didrocks: still, for developers - it's a dep on lp:unity
<kamstrup> makes it harder to maintain
<didrocks> kamstrup: well, we already have that dep for some icons IIRC
<didrocks> but either way, I have no strong opinion, move it if you prefer
<kamstrup> didrocks: ok - i probably will. it makes it easier to accept patches
<kamstrup> (and easier to test)
<didrocks> kamstrup: sure! :)
<kamstrup> ockham_: I'll move the schema from unity into u-l-a and ping you when I am done
<ockham_> kamstrup: great! can you include the options from my unity branch?
<ockham_> kamstrup: and, um, can you help me some more about the bind() thing?
<ockham_> kamstrup: i'm declaring display_most_used_apps and display_available_apps as private members of Unity.ApplicationsLens
<kamstrup> ockham_: if you declare them like this they'll work with bind(): public bool display_most_used_apps { get; set }
<ockham_> and then just add the line gp_settings.bind()
<ockham_> and display_available_apps = this.gp_settings.get_boolean (DISPLAY_AVAILABLE_APPS_KEY);
<ockham_> to the constructor?
<ockham_> (and the same for most_used, that is)
<ockham_> kamstrup: ping^
<kamstrup> ockham_: sounds right
<ockham_> kamstrup: i haven't found any examples for bind()
<ockham_> kamstrup: but the reference suggests something like this.gp_settings(DISPLAY_MOST_USED_APPS_KEY, this, display_most_used_apps);
<kamstrup> ockham_: i'm not sure exactly what paramsgo where :-) but it's something like that :-)
<kamstrup> ockham_: i filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications/+bug/890660 with merge requests
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 890660 in unity-lens-applications "Apps lens should bundle its own gsettings schema" [Medium,In progress]
<kamstrup> maybe we can punk mhr3 to review ^^ ? :-)
<ockham_> kamstrup: do you know of any good examples for this bind() stuff? haven't found anything in unity...
<kamstrup> ockham_: I think it must be something like this:
<kamstrup> gb_settings.bind (DISPLAY_MOST_USED_APPS_KEY, this, "display-most-used-apps", GLib.SettingsBindFlags.DEFAULT);
<kamstrup> (warning: untested) :-)
<ockham_> kamstrup: sounds good -- and seems i was close
<ockham_> kamstrup: another question, what are the "get" and "set" for in the declaration
<ockham_> public bool display_most_used_apps { get; set; }
<ockham_> ?
<kamstrup> ockham_: that is a vala-ism. it means that the variable becomes a "property"
<kamstrup> ockham_: properties are like reach public variables, that you can have change notifications on
<ockham_> kamstrup: oh, cool. do we need both get and set? u-l-a only reads those properties.
<kamstrup> ockham_: I think we need the set; as well in order to allow gsettings to write to it
<ockham_> ok
<ockham_> kamstrup: ok, i compiled it successfully. i'm going to commit it now. before i push it, how can i merge your lp:~kamstrup/unity-lens-applications/include-gsettings-schema branch? (bzr newbie here)
<kamstrup> ockham_: you can just 'bzr merge lp:~kamstrup/unity-lens-applications/include-gsettings-schema' when you're standing in your own branch. Not much to it :-)
<kamstrup> ockham_: and then bzr commit
<ockham_> kamstrup: strange, i get "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<ockham_> "bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist."
<kamstrup> ockham_: oI got that just a while ago...
<kamstrup> dunno what it was
<kamstrup> i logged out and back in, and then it worked
<kamstrup> I think they must have reset some services
<ockham_> kamstrup: hm, at 3rd attempt it seems to work now
<kamstrup> wow, odd
<ockham_> yup
<ockham_> kamstrup: is there a way to automatically re-use your commit msg or something boilerplate like "merged from  lp:~kamstrup/unity-lens-applications/include-gsettings-schema?"
<kamstrup> ockham_: that msg is ok.
<ockham_> kamstrup: okay i think i got one final question: do i need to explicitly add my gsettings options to data/com.canonical.Unity.AppsLens.gschema.xml.in.in now?
<ockham_> what's puzzling me is that com.canonical.Unity.ApplicationsLens.gschema.xml also contains a shows-on-edge key in com.canonical.Unity.ApplicationsLens
<ockham_> where does that come from?
<kamstrup> ockham_: where do you see that shows-on-edge key?
<kamstrup> ockham_: but yes; you need to put your schema in there
<ockham_> in the generated com.canonical.Unity.ApplicationsLens.gschema.xml
<ockham_> kamstrup: ^
<kamstrup> ockham_: ah, no, only edit the .in.in version
<ockham_> kamstrup: sure; i was just curious where that stuff came in from
<ockham_> kamstrup: btw, what gsettings path should i use? just desktop/unity, or something like desktop/unity/lenses/applications
<kamstrup> ockham_: it's standard automake foo... the .in files are used to extract translation templates and such
<kamstrup> ockham_: desktop/unity/lenses/applications makes sense I think
<ockham_> kamstrup: alright
<davidcalle> Having xchat highlighting "lens" was a stupid idea :-)
<ockham_> davidcalle: sry, will be finished soon :-)
<davidcalle> ockham_, just kidding ;-)
<mhr3> kamstrup, still necessary?
<kamstrup> mhr3: yes
<mhr3> ok, going to look
<ockham_> kamstrup: ok, i pushed it. can you give it a try?
<mhr3> ockham_, so i suppose the unity branch is obsolete now?
<ockham_> mhr3: mine is obsolete, kamstrup's not
<mhr3> ah, it's removing stuff, i though it's adding...
<ockham_> mhr3: yep, his unity branch removes stuff that's added by his unity-lens-applications branch
<ockham_> mhr3: i've delete my unity branch now
<mhr3> ockham_, and you will make another mp on top of that, correct?
<ockham_> mhr3: mp?
<mhr3> merge proposal
<ockham_> ah, yeah.
<ockham_> as soon as someone tested it successfully, that is
<ockham_> mhr3: (being on natty where i can't test it myself)
<mhr3> right
<ockham_> mhr3: feel like testing it? :-)
<mhr3> sure
<ockham_> mhr3: great!
<mhr3> ockham_, a bit odd that you're fixing bug that doesn't affect you though :)
<ockham_> mhr3: well it does affect me, but i think natty's unity doesn't use gsettings yet, and i'm sure going to update some time soon anyway...
<mhr3> so preparing for update, cool :)
<ockham_> mhr3: btw if it works, do you think it could be backported to oneiric?
<mhr3> ockham_, dunno, i dont package stuff
<ockham_> kamstrup, mhr3: soo... did you guys check out my finished branch yet (and if it works for you?)
<mhr3> ockham_, where is it?
<ockham_> mhr3: lp:~ockham-razor/unity-lens-applications/lp785101
<mhr3> ockham_, could you register a merge proposal, it's hard look it over this way
<ockham_> mhr3: and set you as the reviewer?
<mhr3> doesn't matter
<ockham_> mhr3: ok, mp filed
<ockham_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ockham-razor/unity-lens-applications/lp785101/+merge/82280
<hakermania> kamstrup, hello, I was told that you may know to answer my question :P Well, I have made it on how to make dynamic quicklists, connect them to actions, disable, hide them etc, but is it possible to hide the static quicklists while the dynamic ones take place while the application is running?
<kamstrup> hakermania: not that I know of... although that would make sense...
<kamstrup> hakermania: can you file a bug?
<hakermania> kamstrup, I do, but I didn't mention any kind of problem. I just asked if it is possible to hide the static ones while the program is running and the static ones are available through the unity.h. Not a bug if possible, just a missing feature
<hakermania> Ido - I can
<hakermania> kamstrup, sorry, not a native english, now I made sense, I will file a bug :)
<kamstrup> hakermania: not worries, I read yo loud and clear :-)
<kamstrup> s/not worries/no worries/ - not doing too well myself either ;-)
<kamstrup> ockham_: ok, my two branches with the schema twiddling has been merged to trunk(s)
<ockham_> kamstrup: great! i've filed a merge proposal and asked mhr3 to test.
<kamstrup> cool, thanks!
<mhr3> kamstrup, eek, i just noticed the crawling of all binary files in user's path... do we really want that?
<mhr3> yey, gsettings crashes if the schema doesn't exist
<mhr3> that's nice
<hrw> hi
<hrw> is it normal that unity/2d panel^Wlauncher stops hiding after some time?
<ronoc> diwic, ping
<jbwiv_> guys, anyone know if the improved multi-monitor support is testable/installable on Oneiric? I had to switch over the KDE for now because unity wouldn't support my three monitor setup...I'd like to switch back sooner rather than later...
<seif> hey tedg
<ockham_> mhr3: thx for your review. those issues should be fixed now. can you check?
<ockham_> i'm afraid i have to leave now, but i might be back later on
<cwillu_at_work> jbwiv_, it works much better
<cwillu_at_work> I still dispute whether unity itself is a great tool for multi-monitor use, but...
<jbwiv_> cwillu_at_work, I could understand that
<jbwiv_> is there a way to test the new functionality on 11.10?  (an easy way, that is?)
<mhr3> ockham_, sorry, there was some other stuff i had to do, it'll have to wait till tomorrow
<ockham_> mhr3: alright - thx anyway
<SW> can anyone suggest where i can find some tutorials on interacting with the Unity launcher?  I was looking through the documentation here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI but all the sample code is broken
<ockham_> mhr3: i don't need to resubmit the mp after having pushed the fixes, do i?
<mhr3> ockham_, nope, it'll be fine
<ockham_> mhr3: ok, thx
<cwillu_at_work> jbwiv_, a livecd?
<andyrock> thumper, finally :) i'm adding the google test for the device launcher icon private impl
<andyrock> but when i run ./tests/test-gtest
<andyrock> or make check
<andyrock> i get
<andyrock> FATAL: Unable to connect to test service
<andyrock> not only using my branch
<nolaviz> anyone here?
<andyrock> thumper, around?
<thumper> andyrock: I am, but on a call
<andyrock> thumper, can you ping me when you're available?
<thumper> sure
<andyrock> jaytaoko, ping
<compa> Can anyoune help me whit bug 773841? I'm new in ubuntu and I want to solve a bitesize bug!
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 773841 in unity-place-files (Ubuntu) "\\192.168.1.x opens http:\\192.168.1.x in firefox as opposed to smb://192.168.1.x in nautilus" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773841
<jaytaoko> andyrock: pong
<andyrock> jaytaoko, yesterday you told me brb
<andyrock> then i went to bed
<jaytaoko> andyrock: sorry
<andyrock> don't worry :) are you available right now?
<jaytaoko> andyrock: yes
<andyrock> so i'm wondering if in nux there is a "tool" or something to help in creating test
<andyrock> i mean something to create fake events
<jaytaoko> andyrock: well I want to make a first one
<jaytaoko> andyrock: I am adding Xtest support for fake events
<andyrock> jaytaoko, great... :)
<jaytaoko> andyrock: I hope to have a first iteration working at the end of this week
<andyrock> so for the scroll - click branch...
<jaytaoko> andyrock: then I will use that to make a test framework that we can all re-use
<andyrock> i can wait for test right?
<andyrock> this makes sense
<jaytaoko> andyrock: yes, we want to enforce the need for tests
<jaytaoko> andyrock: it will make the code more robust
<jaytaoko> andyrock: so yes, your branch is fine. but I need to finish with the testing framework before we can push it
<andyrock> I know it...
<andyrock> so we should test that when the mouse state changes
<andyrock> the right event is emitted
<andyrock> not only
<andyrock> the scroll and mouse released event
<andyrock> IMO
<jaytaoko> andyrock: yes
<jaytaoko> andyrock: in short, the event on the button 1, 2, 3 should be unaffected
<jaytaoko> andyrock: the higher mouse button (including for horizontal scroll)  will not have a mouse down/up event
<jaytaoko> andyrock: we have to make sure of that with XTest
<andyrock> yeah... another solution is supporting horizontal scroll
<jaytaoko> andyrock: you mean adding a NUX_HORIZONTAL_SCROLL event?
<andyrock> something like that
<andyrock> create another event is easier
<andyrock> but we can use the same envet for both vertical and horizontal scroll
<jaytaoko> andyrock: I will be adding uTouch support to nux, so I think uTouch should cover that
<andyrock> but the release state should not be setted any way ;)
<greyback> jaytaoko: hey, I'm a unity2d guy, we're exploring testing architectures. You are building this test stuff into nux, no?
<jaytaoko> andyrock: right
<jaytaoko> greyback: hello
<greyback> jaytaoko: hello :) sorry, I'm rude
<thumper> greyback: we should talk about this some time
<thumper> greyback: testing that is
<greyback> thumper: hey. Yes I think so too
<andyrock> thumper, gtest doesn't work in unity
<jaytaoko> greyback: Xtest will be a separate framework, Nux itself won't need to be modified for it
<thumper> andyrock: :( it did before?
<thumper> I'll take a look
<jaytaoko> greyback: I want to have some test that respond to fake X events generated by XTest
<jaytaoko> greyback: XTest will specifically target the Nux window
<andyrock> thumper, i don't it too much in unity... but at leat two month ago yes :)
<greyback> jaytaoko: I see. That makes it useful for 2d also
<jaytaoko> greyback: and Nux should process the events as usual
 * thumper sighs
<jaytaoko> greyback: I think the Xtest component won't be too complex...
<jaytaoko> greyback: so we could share it
<greyback> jaytaoko: magic! 2d should receive the same events anyway.
<jaytaoko> greyback: right
<andyrock> thumper, sorry... i don't use it...
<thumper> andyrock: you don't use what?
<andyrock> btw it uses com.canonical.Unity.Test
<andyrock> thumper, i don't use unity-gtest
<andyrock> but two month ago i patched it
<greyback> jaytaoko: could you give me a link to xtest so I check it out please?
<thumper> andyrock: it should be the responsibility of the person merging the code to run make check
<andyrock> if i'm not wrong i ported a test from glib test to google test
<thumper> if it doesn't pass, you don't merge
<jaytaoko> greyback: sure...
<thumper> andyrock: I run it  before every merge I do
<thumper> andyrock: and soon, we'll have a landing robot, and normal people won't have commit rights to trunk
<andyrock> thumper, yeah but the test doesn't fail because tests fail
<andyrock> unity gtest tries to use com.canonical.Unity.Test
<andyrock> that doesn't exist on my pc
<greyback> jaytaoko: or is it the usual x11 xtest extension you're using?
<jaytaoko> greyback: So XTest is an X11 extension. Check on the web to find the spec
<jaytaoko> greyback: yes, I plan on using the X11 extension
<greyback> jaytaoko: ahh, sorry, for some reason I thought you were rolling your own. Sorry!
<jaytaoko> greyback: you will need libxtst-dev on your system
<jaytaoko> greyback: no, I think x11 Xtest should do
<jaytaoko> greyback: here is a short sample on how to use it: http://bharathi.posterous.com/x11-fake-key-event-generation-using-xtest-ext
<greyback> jaytaoko: ok thanks
<jaytaoko> greyback: no problem!
<andyrock> thumper, i think that Trevinho has the same problem
<andyrock> with unity gtest
 * thumper is checking locally
<thumper> lp:unity r1735 has make check working
<thumper> at least for me here
 * Trevinho confirms andyrock's words
<andyrock> thumper, let me try
 * thumper is rebuilding r1736 from scratch
<andyrock> Trevinho, thank you for the support ;)
<Trevinho> I had the same issue with old versions too
<thumper> Trevinho: can you run r1735 locally?
<thumper> Trevinho: you may be missing a library or something
 * andyrock is building r1735 too...
<thumper> r1736 passed make check for me
<thumper> I'm hoping it is just you guys missing a package
<andyrock> thumper, can you run:
<andyrock>  qdbus com.canonical.Unity.Test
<andyrock> and give us the output
<thumper> I've already blown away my revisions, and rebuilding
<andyrock> thumper, i've google-mock package
<andyrock> brb
<Trevinho> thumper: I've the same issue with that rev too
<Trevinho> marco@pangolin:~/unity-trunk/build/tests$ make test
<Trevinho> Running tests...
<Trevinho> Test project /home/marco/unity-trunk/build/tests
<Trevinho>     Start 1: UnityGTests
<Trevinho> 1/1 Test #1: UnityGTests ......................***Failed   10.87 sec
<Trevinho> make check seems to be different though
<thumper> yes... it is
<thumper> if you go back to the build dir
<thumper> and go make check, what do you get?
<Trevinho> it runs but I get some errors like
<Trevinho> task-1: WARN  2011-11-16 00:28:33 unity.glib.dbusproxy GLibDBusProxy.cpp:255 Cannot call method InfoRequest proxy /com/canonical/unity/testlens does not exist
<thumper> yeah, I get those too
<thumper> so... maybe our make check needs to be fixed
<Trevinho> ok, then I get the result with
<Trevinho> task-1: [==========] 71 tests from 11 test cases ran. (16570 ms total)
<Trevinho> task-1: [  PASSED  ] 71 tests.
<Trevinho> So now it works
<Trevinho> but make test doesn't
<thumper> $  qdbus com.canonical.Unity.Test
<thumper> Service 'com.canonical.Unity.Test' does not exist.
<thumper> make test fails for me too :(
<thumper> I've never run that before...
<thumper> not sure what it is supposed to do
<thumper> 1 - UnityGTests (Failed)
<Trevinho> Ok, I used to use make test since I generally use that with automake
<Trevinho> but make check seems to work fine with unity
<Trevinho> thanks thumper
<Trevinho> thumper: how can I test issues like this one without a manual test? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/888650
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 888650 in unity (Ubuntu) "Menus are not shown when an indicator is opened and the pointer is over the global-menu area" [Low,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> I mean, of course I can test the new functions I add, but how to test the results?
<thumper> I'm not sure you can right now
<Trevinho> Maybe using something like the fake-key code that jaytaoko posted (http://bharathi.posterous.com/x11-fake-key-event-generation-using-xtest-ext) ?
<thumper> Trevinho: I think we may manage to do this with autopilot soon
<Trevinho> Also, thumper maybe we should classify the issues to test... I mean, maybe some one like that above is really minor to be tested if requires something maual
 * thumper is eating...
<thumper> potential sticky fingers
<Trevinho> :)
#ayatana 2011-11-16
<thumper> Trevinho: I'm just relocating home again... back soon
<andyrock> Trevinho, still here?
<andyrock> btw make check doesn't work for me
<andyrock> it never ends
<andyrock> and make test gives me an error
<Andy80> andyrock: hey, what are you testing?
<andyrock> i'm testing the tests :)
<andyrock> Andy80, i'm going to write a test for a my branch, but make check doesn't work for me
<Trevinho> andyrock: here I am
<andyrock> Trevinho, make check doesn't work for me :/
<andyrock> it never ends
<Trevinho> thumper: I've just synced this old patch to the new code: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/panel-opacity-toggle/+merge/77219 It was accepted, but it doesn't include any test yet. Also because there's not a test framework for the panel yet, so I didn't know if there's something in progress
<Trevinho> andyrock: I'm sorry for you
<Trevinho> it works here
 * thumper is back
<andyrock> Trevinho, i'm getting crazy
 * thumper looks at the merge
<thumper> andyrock: where does it get stuck?
<andyrock> thumper, it's not a probelm with my branch
<andyrock> make check doesn't work for unity trunk too
<thumper> andyrock: right, but where is it stopping?
<andyrock> task-1: [       OK ] TestFilter.TestConnect (1 ms)
<andyrock> task-1: [ RUN      ] TestFilter.TestChanged
<andyrock> task-1: [       OK ] TestFilter.TestChanged (0 ms)
<andyrock> task-1: [ RUN      ] TestFilter.TestRemoved
<andyrock> and it never ends...
<thumper> hmm...
<andyrock> removing TestFilter.TestRemoved
<andyrock> makes that the test goes on
<thumper> hmm... works fine for me here
<thumper> what is it doing?
<andyrock> thumper, i'm giving a look to it...
<andyrock> thumper, have you given a look to test_filter.cpp?
<andyrock> so about TestRemoved
<andyrock> it try to remove an item...
<andyrock> to be sure that the item has been removed
<andyrock> it uses a variable
<andyrock> this variable is setted in the callback of the remove signal
<andyrock> but what happens if we need variable value but remove signal callbacks has not yet been called?
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> ideally it should only wait for a short time for the result
<thumper> and if it gets a timeout, the test should fail
<thumper> I wonder why you aren't getting a signal callback
<andyrock> thumper, so i've added some printf functions in the test
<andyrock> to debug
<andyrock> and...
 * thumper waits
<andyrock> the removed callback is called
<thumper> ha.
<thumper> but?
<andyrock> now we have
<andyrock>   FilterRecorder recorder(model_, iter1_);
<andyrock>   dee_model_remove(model_, iter2_);
<andyrock>   EXPECT_EQ(recorder.removed_, false);
<andyrock>   dee_model_remove(model_, iter0_);
<andyrock>   EXPECT_EQ(recorder.removed_, false);
<andyrock>   
<andyrock>   dee_model_remove(model_, iter1_);
<andyrock>   EXPECT_EQ(recorder.removed_, true);
<andyrock> i've added a printf at the end
<andyrock> and the string is printed
<andyrock> but the test never ends...
<andyrock> expect_eq works well
<thumper> where does it wait?
<thumper> actually
<thumper> while you are there
<andyrock> i don't know... maybe a gtest bug
<thumper> can you change EXPECT_EQ to EXPECT_TRUE and EXPECT_FALSE?
<andyrock> yeah
 * thumper goes to look at the source too
<thumper> andyrock: have you tried stepping through with gdb?
<andyrock> i'm doing it right now...
<andyrock> thumper, debug with gdb of a gtest test is evil
<andyrock> there are too many macro
<thumper> debug macros are awful agreed
<thumper> can you step over though?
<andyrock> but it's really really weird, the dtor of TestFilter is called
<andyrock> step by step? right now no...
<andyrock> because i cannot add a break
<thumper> because?
<andyrock> because (maybe) tests are not build with debug info...
<andyrock> at least i guess
<thumper> they should be if you are normally building with debug info
<thumper> how do you run cmake?
<andyrock> cmake .. -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug -DCOMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE=local -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr
<andyrock> so to run in on gdb
<andyrock> i do
<andyrock> gdb dbus-test-runner
<andyrock> than...
<andyrock> run --task ./test-gtest-service --task ./test-gtest
 * andyrock is going to bed (4:17 AM in Italy)
<andyrock> thumper, mail me if something is wrong on my cmake, etc.
<andyrock> please :)
<thumper> ok
<thumper> it is very weird
<smspillaz> thumper: macros are why I am skeptical of google-test :)
<thumper> smspillaz: all testing frameworks use macros
<thumper> sad but true
<smspillaz> they can't use inlines ?
<thumper> no
<nolaviz> anyone there?
<smspillaz> thumper: interesting fact. vanvugt is in perth
 * smspillaz did not know that :)
<thumper> smspillaz: and vanvugt is?
<smspillaz> he proposed a whole bunch of vsync fixes
<hrw> hi
<hrw> can someone tell me how to disable F10 going to indicators?
<andyrock> hrw, from ccs
<andyrock> *ccsm
<hrw> ok
<hrw> other question: how to disable keyboard shortcut in gnome apps? Clicking on shortcut gives me way to change key but not to disable
<hrw> ok, found - backspace
<hrw> is this a known problem then when I switch to Thunderbird (start+3 on 3rd desktop) I have to switch between windows to be able to type in one of them?
<hrw> not always happens but quite often
<hrw> same happened with terminal (start+1, 1st desktop)
<hrw> bug 891077 anyone?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 891077 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Add vertical/horizontal maximize on RMB/MMB" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891077
<Andy80> hi
<hrw> is most of ayatana team based in US?
<hrw> bug 891116 is irritating
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 891116 in unity (Ubuntu) "After switching desktops I am unable to enter data from keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891116
<smspillaz> hrw: I'll look into that next week when I'm off exams and we're based all over the world pretty much, thumper workdays starting at UTC+11, me for workdays starting UTC+8, most of the others come on at around UTC+1 and the US people come on at about UTC-8
<smspillaz> (starting at 9AM at each of those times)
<hrw> thx smspillaz
<smspillaz> so there is roughly 24 hour coverage, except for when I'm at university and part time, in which case there is a slight 3 hour gap between when thumper logs off and I log on
<smspillaz> (since I switch to Europe then)
<hrw> ok
<ockham_> mhr3: nag nag...
<ockham_> mhr3: ... about my mp ...
<mhr3> ockham_, it looks good, the only thing i'm not sure about are the BindFlags you're using
<mhr3> i'd suggest using just GET
<kamstrup> mhr3: ockham_ signed the ca - so I think you can approve https://code.launchpad.net/~ockham-razor/unity-lens-applications/lp785101/+merge/82280
<mhr3> kamstrup, yea, i got the mail, what do you think about the flags? ^^
<ockham_> mhr3: sry, been afk
<kamstrup> mhr3: which "flags"?
<kamstrup> mhr3: if it's about having the conf keys in general, I am ok with it. Not that I like adding options, but there has been more than enough user requests to justify it I guess
<mhr3> kamstrup, GSettings' BindFlags when binding the properties
<kamstrup> ah, that
<ockham_> this one, right: GLib.SettingsBindFlags.DEFAULT
<mhr3> yea, i'm thinking we want just .GET
<mhr3> kamstrup, ^^
<mhr3> ockham_, also drop the GLib. pls
<ockham_> mhr3: one sec...
<kamstrup> mhr3: I don't have any particular opinion. DEFAULT definitely works. GET will too, but has a slim chance of subtly breaking in the future...
<mhr3> kamstrup, what breaking do you have in mind?
<ockham_> kamstrup: ^^ i'm also curious, as i'm waiting for what i should commit...
<ockham_> mhr3: if i'd change it to GET, should i also change the properties to { get; default = true; } instead of { get; set; default = true; } ?
<mhr3> ockham_, no
<om26er_> kenvandine, Hello! do you have some insights on bug 854666 ? Could it be related to telepathy-indicator?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 854666 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Starting empathy from messaging indicator makes window disappear" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854666
<kenvandine> om26er_, maybe
<om26er_> also kenvandine I suppose bug 886056 is on the TODO for LTS ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 886056 in telepathy-indicator (Ubuntu) "Cannot respond to friendship requests from Empathy" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/886056
<om26er_> sounds also related to the telepathy-indicator
<om26er_> ronoc, I found you :-)
<ockham_> mhr3: i've pushed the .DEFAULT -> .GET change now
<om26er_> ronoc, there is a problem with the sound menu controls, ref: bug 864405
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 864405 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Clicking on left 25% of "Pause/Play" circle clicks "Previous"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864405
<kenvandine> om26er_, 886056  is  tp-indicator
<kenvandine> not sure about 854666
<kenvandine> that sounds more like focus related stuff
<om26er_> kenvandine, I will be tested a few versions of telepathy-indicator and maybe downgrade empathy
<om26er_> I just made a clean install and I think I dont have the issue here
<kenvandine> om26er_, i couldn't reproduce it
<om26er_> my two fully updated systems are affected
<om26er_> I believe it happens the first time just after login (so could be compiz)
<kenvandine> om26er_,  tp-indicator really just calls g_app_info_launch on empathy.desktop
<kenvandine> so the first time the contacts list window opens?
<om26er_> kenvandine, yep, first time
<kenvandine> and when it goes away, is the window really gone?
<kenvandine> or just not on top?
<om26er_> it hides, you have to invoke from the messaging menu again
<om26er_> just appears for few miliseconds and gone
<om26er_> next time it starts fine though.
<mgedmin> unity launcher keeps losing track of applications: now it doesn't see that I have xchat-gnome running any more...
<ronoc> om26er, hey, checking now
<om26er> ronoc, can you reproduce it as well ?
<ronoc> om26er, yep i can
<ronoc> i thought i fixed that
<om26er> ronoc, I might do an SRU when its fixed :-)
<ockham_> mhr3: ping
<ronoc> om26er, fixed on trunk
<ronoc> om26er, if you want a release you will need to hassle one of the packager
<mhr3> ockham_, sorry it took a while, approved
<ockham_> mhr3: great, thx, no problem!
<mgedmin> hey, wait a sec -- unity now thinks my xchat-gnome window belongs to Chromium
<mgedmin> how exactly does it assign windows to applications, again?
<thumper> morning
<thumper> mgedmin: it uses a library called bamf
<thumper> as I understand it there are a number of different rules it follows
<mgedmin> thanks for the pointer
<mgedmin> hm, and there's a bamfdaemon
<mgedmin> woohoo, somehow my xchat window now has _NET_WM_DESKTOP_FILE(STRING) pointing to chromium-browser.desktop
<ockham_> mhr3: one more question, as i'm not really familiar with launchpad workflows -- what happens after your approval? who performs the actual merge?
<mhr3> we don't have automatic merging yet, so either me or kamstrup
<Andy80> mgedmin: who develop xchat-gnome? I'm using it since yesterday and there would be some things I'd like to be changed to improve it....
<ockham_> mhr3: ok. but i don't need any more reviews, or do i?
<om26er> fork it :p
<mgedmin> dunno, https://launchpad.net/xchat-gnome ?
<mhr3> ockham_, not unless someone else will have comments to the merge
<Andy80> om26er: if it was not coded in C/Gtk I would be glad :P I'm not good with C/Gtk, sorry :\
<ockham_> mhr3: hm, sry, i still don't quite understand. are you going to merge it? or are we waiting for kamstrup to approve?
<mhr3> ockham_, we'll wait if anyone else will have comments, if not someone will merge it in a couple of hours/days
<ockham_> mhr3: alright, thanks for clearing that up. and sorry for nagging
#ayatana 2011-11-17
<hrw> do someone has ideas for bug 891116? It blocks me from using unity/3d
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 891116 in unity (Ubuntu) "After switching desktops I am unable to enter data from keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891116
<hrw> lovely. I pressed mmb on terminal icon in launcher and unity session hang ;(
<hrw> got it working after ~2 minutes with set of terminals opened
<om26er> Trevinho, Hey! there?
<jo-erlend> hmm. Doesn't appmenu run as a normal indicator that can be stopped?
<spacetime> I want to build and test Unity in the hopes of helping to fix a bug. How do I do that without interfering with the package I'm using on my Oneiric system?
<danilos> hi all, anybody interested in asking for more debugging data for bug 806248 while I have the unity panel as described in the bug? I am not sure what I could find, but ultimately I will want to log out and perhaps lose the broken state then
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 806248 in unity (Ubuntu) "No icons shown in Unity launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806248
<mgedmin> spacetime, I think I've read somewhere that you can run ./unity from the build directory without installing it
<spacetime> mgedmin, I'll give it a shot. Could you give me any clue about your source if possible?
 * mgedmin would try bzr branch lp:unity
<spacetime> I wouldn't be this confused if it weren't for: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source/28472#28472
<spacetime> The documentation from the lp branch refers to this. But this just doesn't work!
<didrocks> jaytaoko: can you have a look at danilos' issue bug #806248, please?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 806248 in unity (Ubuntu) "No icons shown in Unity launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806248
<mgedmin> spacetime, I only built unity using apt-get source -b unity to test one small patch
<danilos> didrocks, hi, thanks :)
<mgedmin> ok, I tell a lie: apt-get source + apt-get build-dep + patch + dpkg-buildpackage
<spacetime> lol
<didrocks> danilos: let's wait for jay, it seems to be a nux issue
<mgedmin> apt-get source -b is a nice shortcut, but it doesn't let you insert a patch between the source unpack and the build steps
<danilos> didrocks, sure
<jaytaoko> danilos: hello
<jaytaoko> didrocks: hello
<spacetime> mgedmin: thanks. I think this should do the trick.
<jaytaoko> danilos: you have issues with icons not showing up in the launcher?
<danilos> jaytaoko, they originally showed, but at one point during my session they all went "up" (I can see only half of one icon, or it might be several overlapping)
<danilos> jaytaoko, hovering over a few spots on the top part of the panel I get tooltips for a few icons which are not rendered there
<danilos> jaytaoko, clicking them also brings up appropriate window
<jaytaoko> danilos: you are running oneiric?
<danilos> jaytaoko, yes, fully up-to-date
<danilos> jaytaoko, I filed a duplicate of the bug didrocks mentioned above which contains all of my data created by ubuntu-bug
<DBO> danilos, can you give me a screenshot of the issue from now?
<danilos> DBO, sure
<DBO> I mean correct me if Im wrong, but it looks like all the icons are be rendered at the top of the launcher
<jaytaoko> danilos: can you put the screenshot somewhere public so we all can see?
<didrocks> there is a screenshot on the bug report
<didrocks> jaytaoko: DBO ^
<DBO> didrocks, the screenshot is quite old
<jaytaoko> danilos: yes, that screenshot goes back to natty
<jaytaoko> danilos: more like after Natty release
<danilos> jaytaoko, DBO: it's basically the same, I am otp now, but will put it up shortly
<jaytaoko> danilos: how many icons did you have in the launcher... an estimate...
<danilos> jaytaoko, DBO: http://people.canonical.com/~danilo/screenshots/unity-mess.png
<danilos> jaytaoko, between 10 and 20 most likely
<danilos> jaytaoko, I am still in that session, is there a way for me to find that out (iow, how do I find what apps is unity trying to display?)
<jaytaoko> danilos: not that I know of at this stage, but 10 20 does not sound out of the ordinary
<jaytaoko> danilos: you should be able to have has many icon as you want in the launcher. But I was wondering if this is and edge case
<danilos> also, my screen background is now messed up, but wasn't half an hour ago or so
<jaytaoko> danilos: yes, I noticed the background image ... did that happen at the same time after the the launcher started rendering incorrectly?
<jaytaoko> danilos: your systen has a single gpu?
<danilos> jaytaoko, yes
<danilos> jaytaoko, nope, it seems to have happened when I pressed "Print Screen" to take a screenshot
<jaytaoko> danilos: ok
<danilos> jaytaoko, my panel has been like this for 2 days or so
<jaytaoko> danilos: is this the first time you have this issue?
<danilos> jaytaoko, yes, I didn't want to log out to preserve the debugging data if you need some... there's interesting stuff, for instance, tooltips show up some 120pxs apart
<danilos> jaytaoko, as if there are only three icons at the top of the panel, each being 120pxs (or so) apart, though they are not rendered
<danilos> jaytaoko, also, the top icon seems like a blend of a few icons (maybe all of them?)
<DBO> danilos, any idea how you trigger this?
<om26er> danilos, i have seen it in a bug report. do you use gallium3d?
<danilos> DBO, I believe it just happened when I opened another program at one point (maybe a wine instance)
<danilos> om26er, not that I know of, what's that?
<om26er> danilos, your video driver
<om26er> which driver you are currently using?
<danilos> om26er, is that the new intel video driver?
<DBO> I wonder if the shader args just are not getting set...
<om26er> okay not related to your case ;)
<danilos> om26er, ok
<danilos> DBO, how do I check that?
<DBO> uhm...
<DBO> magic?
<DBO> hmmmmm
<DBO> I wonder if your clock ticked over...
<DBO> that might explain a LOT of this
<DBO> isn't the monotonic clocks length like... hundreds of years?
<jaytaoko> danilos: we don't have a solution yet
<jaytaoko> danilos: but please report on the bug for any more occurrence of this issue and if you find more ways to reproduce it
<jaytaoko> danilos:
<danilos> jaytaoko, sure, ok... if you want any of the memory dumps, I can probably get that while I am still logged in in this session
<jaytaoko> danilos: there is possibly something related to timing but we are not sure yet
<jaytaoko> danilos: no the mem dump wont be necessary in this case. but you say that the dash still renders correctly, right?
<danilos> jaytaoko, yes
<danilos> jaytaoko, provided the "dash" is the thing I get when I press the Super key (just to ensure I am not using inappropriate terminology :)
<jaytaoko> danilos: yes, pressing the super key brings up the dash.
<jaytaoko> danilos: so the problem is really localized to the Launcher...
<danilos> jaytaoko, yes (I even tried restarting compiz using the HUP signal, that didn't fix things)
<jaytaoko> danilos: and if you restart unity?
<jaytaoko> danilos: can you restart unity and try to launch wine like you did before? see if the issue happens again
<danilos> jaytaoko, unity is which process actually? http://paste.ubuntu.com/741402/
<danilos> unity-window-decorator?
<jaytaoko> danilos: just exit your session and log in again
<danilos> jaytaoko, oh, I can't do that right now, got a bunch of meetings in progress and coming up, will do that later and if I reproduce, I'll add details to the bug and come back here
<jaytaoko> danilos: ok, no problem you can report later on the bug
<thumper> morning
<Trevinho> morning thumper... Here it's night, by the way! :D
<thumper> hi Trevinho
<thumper> how are you doing?
<Trevinho> well, thanks! :)
<Trevinho> how about you?
<thumper> tired
<thumper> pleased it is Friday
<thumper> I feel all my days are email and calls now :)
<Trevinho> eh, I understand...
<Trevinho> just coding is too way better :)
<thumper> :)
#ayatana 2011-11-18
<andyrock> DBO, hi
<andyrock> can i use a gtk function in a standalone function?
<andyrock> a standalone function that will be tested using gtest
<andyrock> DBO, don't worry... i've added gtk_init() to test_main
<andyrock> now it works fine
<andyrock> thumper, around?
<andyrock> thumper, around?
<mhall119> hi, I have a question about Unity's performance
<mhall119> with more lenses and scopes being developed, will there be a performance problem if users install too many of them?
<mfilipe> is there any approach to implement window tiling in unity? I know that it has put compiz plugin that "emulate" tiling but it isn't good if compare with a real window tiling
<AlanBell> mfilipe: what do you mean by real window tiling?
<AlanBell> mfilipe: and do you mean the grid plugin or something else?
<mfilipe> AlanBell, http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TAnGqRq45sE#t=18s
<mfilipe> he opens new applications and the window tiling organize automagically
<AlanBell> you could probably start with the grid plugin and write something to do that if you wanted to
<mfilipe> window tiling is a good approach for unity
<mfilipe> I know that it has snap and grid but window tiling is much better
#ayatana 2011-11-19
<jo-erlend> after login, if you open the dash, then it looses focus, which means  that you'll either have to close it and reopen it, or click it with the mouse. Very annoying. Does anyone know if there is a bug report about that?
<smspillaz> jo-erlend: not any that I know of, but maybe DBO or myself might be able to tackle it next week
<jo-erlend> smspillaz, that would be great. I reported it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/892519
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 892519 in unity "Unity dash temporarily looses focus after logging in. " [Undecided,New]
<jo-erlend> just tested with a guest account and it's reproducible on that as well.
<andyrock> jo-erlend, there is already a bug report for that
<jo-erlend> oh, ok. :)
<andyrock> jo-erlend, and if i'm not wrong it is in progress
<andyrock> the quicklist problem has been already fixed
<jo-erlend> "the quicklist problem"?
<jo-erlend> oh, that you can't select items the first time you open them?
<andyrock> yeah...
<jo-erlend> that's nice. It's been a little annoying. Not nearly as annoying as the dash loosing focus, of course.
<andyrock> we're working on it, don't worry :)
<jo-erlend> I'm not worried. I'm ANGRY! :)
<jo-erlend> no, but it's nice to hear people are aware of it and working on it. That's all I wanted. :)
<andyrock> yeah... don't be angry :P
<jo-erlend> fix it then, or else I'll have to switch to OpenBSD!!! :)
<andyrock> O.o
<andyrock> :)
<CodSmack> hello all - I've got a new W520 and I note it is supported at 10.10.  Does this mean I can't install 10.04 LTS?  I am attempting to avoid Unity until the developers remember some of us have laptops and not pads
<CodSmack> I've downloaded both the wubi for 10.04 which installs with no NICs and the 64bit iso which won't install (no GUI whatsoever - drops to an ASH shell)
<CodSmack> oh - whoops I'm in the wrong channel - sorry to bug you guys
<broder> it looks like indicator-session now checks /var/run/reboot-required at the end of every apt transaction, where previously it would inotify on that file path. this means that installing packages with dpkg -i and manually deleting /var/run/reboot-required both no longer change the indicator (and i do both of those rather regularly in the process of doing development). is there a particular reason th
<broder> at switch was made?
<broder> bah. stupid irc client that doesn't show me when i hit the max message length
<Andy80> hi all
<Andy80> ping to "anyone involved in Unity-2D": is it to early to start thinking to Qt5?
#ayatana 2011-11-20
<shookees> hey everyone
<shookees> I have a question whether it is possible to make
<shookees> a textbox in unity panel menu?
<shookees> nvm
<thumper> morning
<jderose> Just got the interview with Charline Poirier published - http://vimeo.com/groups/novacutartistdiaries/videos/32413058
